# CITY Barlow bags available.....finally!



## YankeeDooney

Some of the new CITY bags in some colors are making their way to retailers and of course now in stock at dooney.com. Check it out ladies!

http://www.dooney.com/city-small-ba...&start=6&cgid=dooney-collections-city-leather

http://www.dooney.com/city-python-s...t=7&cgid=dooney-collections-city-multi-python

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...ord-and-taylor/city-small-leather-barlow-tote

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...ord-and-taylor/city-large-leather-barlow-tote


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Some of the new CITY bags in some colors are making their way to retailers and of course now in stock at dooney.com. Check it out ladies!
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/city-small-ba...&start=6&cgid=dooney-collections-city-leather
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/city-python-s...t=7&cgid=dooney-collections-city-multi-python
> 
> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...ord-and-taylor/city-small-leather-barlow-tote
> 
> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...ord-and-taylor/city-large-leather-barlow-tote




Thanks YD! I can't wait to see one IRL!


----------



## YankeeDooney

I was looking and drooling over the City Barlow bags on the Dooney site. Upon closer inspection, it appears that the rolled handles will not fold down due to the construction of the outside snap pockets. I think someone pointed this out before, but now I am really curious about this. I need to see these bags in person. Check out the pictures of the bag interiors and you will see what I mean. The pocket seems to be in the way of the handle....it won't fold flat against the bag...or so it would seem. Hopefully I am wrong about this or maybe this will prove not to be such a big deal given the beauty of the bag.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

HI Ladies ~ Coming out of lurk town to chime in if I can. I have a city small barlow on its way to me from L&T, * and one from the Dooney sale on backorder)  so I will let you know when she arrives about the handles, leather etc. Loving reading all of your posts, descriptions, addictions


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> HI Ladies ~ Coming out of lurk town to chime in if I can. I have a city small barlow on its way to me from L&T, * and one from the Dooney sale on backorder)  so I will let you know when she arrives about the handles, leather etc. Loving reading all of your posts, descriptions, addictions



Hi and welcome!  Glad you chimed in and can't wait to hear your review and see your pics!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> I was looking and drooling over the City Barlow bags on the Dooney site. Upon closer inspection, it appears that the rolled handles will not fold down due to the construction of the outside snap pockets. I think someone pointed this out before, but now I am really curious about this. I need to see these bags in person. Check out the pictures of the bag interiors and you will see what I mean. The pocket seems to be in the way of the handle....it won't fold flat against the bag...or so it would seem. Hopefully I am wrong about this or maybe this will prove not to be such a big deal given the beauty of the bag.



I think you are going to be right.  If you look at the Qs pics, the one from the top--looking into the bag from above,  you can see that the handles are not laying down.


----------



## aprimo

MrsKC said:


> I think you are going to be right.  If you look at the Qs pics, the one from the top--looking into the bag from above,  you can see that the handles are not laying down.



I noticed that a while ago too. I'm a bit concerned. However, I can think of a few possible ways to "handle" it. I ordered the City Woven Large Barlow in forest green. I will have to play with it when it arrives and see if it works out or not.


----------



## MrsKC

aprimo said:


> I noticed that a while ago too. I'm a bit concerned. However, I can think of a few possible ways to "handle" it. I ordered the City Woven Large Barlow in forest green. I will have to play with it when it arrives and see if it works out or not.



I am not sure it would bother me, if I decide to get one,  that really won't factor into the decision. 
Can't wait to see how you like yours!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> I am not sure it would bother me, if I decide to get one,  that really won't factor into the decision.
> Can't wait to see how you like yours!




It's not a deal breaker for me either. If I can get past the handles on the Olivia, I can get past this. The look of the bag overrides that for me.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> HI Ladies ~ Coming out of lurk town to chime in if I can. I have a city small barlow on its way to me from L&T, * and one from the Dooney sale on backorder)  so I will let you know when she arrives about the handles, leather etc. Loving reading all of your posts, descriptions, addictions




Welcome! I can't wait to see and hear your thoughts on the bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

aprimo said:


> I noticed that a while ago too. I'm a bit concerned. However, I can think of a few possible ways to "handle" it. I ordered the City Woven Large Barlow in forest green. I will have to play with it when it arrives and see if it works out or not.




Can't wait to see it! The forest green looks so rich. I don't think the handles would be a deal breaker for me either but it will be interesting to see how it carries.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Thanks for the welcome, 

I have been reading for a while now, but for some reason this site said I wasn't "eligible" to post, not sure why I can now, but anyway. One of the bags is being shipped from Dooney in CA, the other from L&T in PA, and I am in Indiana, so I will definitely have them both this coming week sometime, SO excited. I don't need either of them, but we know how that goes .. I will report back when they arrive!


----------



## ahirau

My first post to this site, but I have been reading for awhile!  Just wanted to share my excitement - I ordered the City Barlow in Natural tonight, can't wait to get her.  I'll post after I receive her, with pics too!  Love the streamlined look of this bag!


----------



## MrsKC

ahirau said:


> My first post to this site, but I have been reading for awhile!  Just wanted to share my excitement - I ordered the City Barlow in Natural tonight, can't wait to get her.  I'll post after I receive her, with pics too!  Love the streamlined look of this bag!


That is one gorgeous bag! Can't wait to see what you think , welcome to the forum!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> My first post to this site, but I have been reading for awhile!  Just wanted to share my excitement - I ordered the City Barlow in Natural tonight, can't wait to get her.  I'll post after I receive her, with pics too!  Love the streamlined look of this bag!



Hey lady!   Its nice to "see" you here.  Lots of the old QVC forum gang moved to this board a couple of years ago.  (I am "SarahW" from the Q forum.  )   I can't wait to see your new Barlow.


----------



## Twoboyz

ahirau said:


> My first post to this site, but I have been reading for awhile!  Just wanted to share my excitement - I ordered the City Barlow in Natural tonight, can't wait to get her.  I'll post after I receive her, with pics too!  Love the streamlined look of this bag!




Hi and welcome! I can't wait to see your beautiful bag and hear what you think about it. [emoji4]


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey lady!   Its nice to "see" you here.  Lots of the old QVC forum gang moved to this board a couple of years ago.  (I am "SarahW" from the Q forum.  )   I can't wait to see your new Barlow.


Hi Sarah, thanks for the welcome!  Yes I see lots of familiar names here (or new names but I eventually figured them out!).  Very excited about the Barlow, I've been reviewing all the new models since they posted the new arrivals, waiting for colors to come in stock.  I also picked up the Siena Small Briana in olive/mustard with the extra 20% off. Excited for that bag too, a different look but the coated leather should be good for me up here in the Pac-NW.  Will share photos of that one too.  Thanks and happy to be here!


----------



## ahirau

Twoboyz said:


> Hi and welcome! I can't wait to see your beautiful bag and hear what you think about it. [emoji4]


Thank you TwoBoyz - I remember you from the other forum as well! Great to find this nice group of Dooney lovers!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ahirau said:


> My first post to this site, but I have been reading for awhile!  Just wanted to share my excitement - I ordered the City Barlow in Natural tonight, can't wait to get her.  I'll post after I receive her, with pics too!  Love the streamlined look of this bag!




Yay... Welcome! Can't wait to see your City bag and hear your thoughts on the leather. I bet it's going to be gorg in Natural.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

SO exciting girls! My Barlow arrived! I have never shared photos here, so hope this works. I am attaching them from my photo bucket. She is just as described, small, but the perfect size for me. I think I can fit exactly what I put in my small lexington and my zip zips. She is just more north south. I think the size measurements are right on, which is 10x10. Probably too small for some of you. This one is black, the other I ordered in Natural from Dooney and was supposed to arrive today also, but not getting my hopes up, last I checked she was in Oklahoma 

Anyway, hopefully these pics will upload here ...







]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/BetsyBoysen/IMG_4890_zpsydyk0fl7.jpg[/URL]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> SO exciting girls! My Barlow arrived! I have never shared photos here, so hope this works. I am attaching them from my photo bucket. She is just as described, small, but the perfect size for me. I think I can fit exactly what I put in my small lexington and my zip zips. She is just more north south. I think the size measurements are right on, which is 10x10. Probably too small for some of you. This one is black, the other I ordered in Natural from Dooney and was supposed to arrive today also, but not getting my hopes up, last I checked she was in Oklahoma
> 
> Anyway, hopefully these pics will upload here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/BetsyBoysen/IMG_4890_zpsydyk0fl7.jpg[/URL]


Thanks for posting this IHH4. How exciting. It is very pretty. Your comparison shot next to the zip zip is very helpful. I would most definitely need to go up a size. Btw, the zip zip is very pretty too. Can't wait to see the natural Barlow.

P.S. if I can offer a suggestion for photos. You have great natural light coming into that room. If you photograph the bags with the window behind you, I think the lighting on the bags will show them off even better.....hopefully. Just watch that you don't cast your own shadow onto the bags. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

P.S. if I can offer a suggestion for photos. You have great natural light coming into that room. If you photograph the bags with the window behind you, I think the lighting on the bags will show them off even better.....hopefully. Just watch that you don't cast your own shadow onto the bags. Hope this helps.[/QUOTE]


Thank You for the tip, Next time I will try it that way   Maybe when my Natural arrives. 

I sent in a bag for trade in last week, so maybe I will upsize using that credit. I was also looking at the Dawson, but not sure how I feel about the pockets, I love the look, but they are really not very useful.


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> SO exciting girls! My Barlow arrived! I have never shared photos here, so hope this works. I am attaching them from my photo bucket. She is just as described, small, but the perfect size for me. I think I can fit exactly what I put in my small lexington and my zip zips. She is just more north south. I think the size measurements are right on, which is 10x10. Probably too small for some of you. This one is black, the other I ordered in Natural from Dooney and was supposed to arrive today also, but not getting my hopes up, last I checked she was in Oklahoma
> 
> Anyway, hopefully these pics will upload here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/BetsyBoysen/IMG_4890_zpsydyk0fl7.jpg[/URL]


Beautiful citi bag, thank you for posting. Sounds like you love her!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I sent in a bag for trade in last week, so maybe I will upsize using that credit. I was also looking at the Dawson, but not sure how I feel about the pockets, I love the look, but they are really not very useful.



Yeah, I love the look of that bag too. There are so many colors that I like in that one, tough to choose.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> SO exciting girls! My Barlow arrived! I have never shared photos here, so hope this works. I am attaching them from my photo bucket. She is just as described, small, but the perfect size for me. I think I can fit exactly what I put in my small lexington and my zip zips. She is just more north south. I think the size measurements are right on, which is 10x10. Probably too small for some of you. This one is black, the other I ordered in Natural from Dooney and was supposed to arrive today also, but not getting my hopes up, last I checked she was in Oklahoma
> 
> Anyway, hopefully these pics will upload here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/BetsyBoysen/IMG_4890_zpsydyk0fl7.jpg[/URL]



She's gorgeous!   How's the weight of the bag?    Is it deeper front to back than the zipzip?


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I do love this one, I have a LOT of bags ( as I know we all do) but this is my very first black bag! I just decided now is the time, and this one looks especially dressy in black. 

As far as the weigh goes, she feels pretty lightweight ( to me anyway) The leather is fairly structured, and she is deeper front to back than the ZZ but not as wide, so basically the same amount of indoor space. 

I can take more photos showing that, but not at the moment. 

Anyway, She is a keeper


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I do love this one, I have a LOT of bags ( as I know we all do) but this is my very first black bag! I just decided now is the time, and this one looks especially dressy in black.
> 
> As far as the weigh goes, she feels pretty lightweight ( to me anyway) The leather is fairly structured, and she is deeper front to back than the ZZ but not as wide, so basically the same amount of indoor space.
> 
> I can take more photos showing that, but not at the moment.
> 
> Anyway, She is a keeper




*Iheart:*  congratulations on your stunning new handbag.  I love the way this bag looks in the black leather.  You made an excellent choice.  Enjoy using it.


----------



## Surfercisco

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> SO exciting girls! My Barlow arrived! I have never shared photos here, so hope this works. I am attaching them from my photo bucket. She is just as described, small, but the perfect size for me. I think I can fit exactly what I put in my small lexington and my zip zips. She is just more north south. I think the size measurements are right on, which is 10x10. Probably too small for some of you. This one is black, the other I ordered in Natural from Dooney and was supposed to arrive today also, but not getting my hopes up, last I checked she was in Oklahoma
> 
> Anyway, hopefully these pics will upload here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/BetsyBoysen/IMG_4890_zpsydyk0fl7.jpg[/URL]



LOVE your new City bag!  Love your photos- very helpful!


----------



## Suzwhat

These bags are both stunning!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Twoboyz

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> SO exciting girls! My Barlow arrived! I have never shared photos here, so hope this works. I am attaching them from my photo bucket. She is just as described, small, but the perfect size for me. I think I can fit exactly what I put in my small lexington and my zip zips. She is just more north south. I think the size measurements are right on, which is 10x10. Probably too small for some of you. This one is black, the other I ordered in Natural from Dooney and was supposed to arrive today also, but not getting my hopes up, last I checked she was in Oklahoma
> 
> Anyway, hopefully these pics will upload here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/BetsyBoysen/IMG_4890_zpsydyk0fl7.jpg[/URL]




Oh be still my heart! That leather looks so gorgeous! I really love this bag in the black too. Thank you for the photos and the comparison shot. That really helps. What a cute bag! I can't wait to see the natural. I'm glad she's a keeper. [emoji4]


----------



## ahirau

Love the Barlow, she's beautiful!  I debated on the black but decided on the natural. Mine is due Saturday.  Great idea posting a comparison pic!  I'll do the same as I also have a zip-zip, and I ordered the next size up.  This bag is a stunner!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

I can't wait to see everyone's new Barlows!!
This black is amazing, the 10x10 is the small size they offered?


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

BlazenHsss said:


> I can't wait to see everyone's new Barlows!!
> This black is amazing, the 10x10 is the small size they offered?



Yes, this is the small size, waiting to see Ahirau's larger model 

Back to add a few things. These handles flop right down into the bag on their own when I put her on my shoulder using the shoulder strap. Perfect! I think carrying her this way, she carries more like a drawstring. I am sure I will mostly be carrying her with the handles except once in a while while shopping and you need both arms  Also the outside sections are more like pockets and do not go down the length of the bag, maybe about 6 inches or so. 

Still love her 

My Natural is, as you all, say criss crossing the country, CA to OK to IL and now at the dumb post office to finally make it to me maybe tomorrow ... ARGH I think it passed by my state twice already!!


----------



## donnaoh

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> SO exciting girls! My Barlow arrived! I have never shared photos here, so hope this works. I am attaching them from my photo bucket. She is just as described, small, but the perfect size for me. I think I can fit exactly what I put in my small lexington and my zip zips. She is just more north south. I think the size measurements are right on, which is 10x10. Probably too small for some of you. This one is black, the other I ordered in Natural from Dooney and was supposed to arrive today also, but not getting my hopes up, last I checked she was in Oklahoma
> 
> Anyway, hopefully these pics will upload here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/BetsyBoysen/IMG_4890_zpsydyk0fl7.jpg[/URL]


Beautiful!


----------



## ahirau

City Barlow in Natural has arrived!  First impressions - love it, love  the size and color - sort of a pecan color.  On closer inspection, which  is why I haven't completely unwrapped it yet, I'm not sure if I should  be picky about this kind of thing.  There is some puckering in the area  of the front and back magnetic clasps on the outer pockets, and in front  in the center of the D&B logo.  I'm sort of thinking this may be  about par for the course and with wear and softening these areas won't  look like defects.  What do you all think (sorry the pics aren't great for this detail)?  

I will unwrap when I  decide to keep it, which I think I will do.  Here are the first pics   1) with charcoal saffiano zip zip  - Barlow is larger - bottom width 11  inches, height about 9 3/4.  So she's not as wide as website dimensions  of 13 1/2.
2) puckering near center of D&B logo   3) puckering near back magnetic clasp

Would  love to hear whether you think this is too picky on my part.  I wonder  if I return for an exchange, will it be a better bag?  Love the size for  me at 5'6" , I thought it might be too large but I don't think so.   Thanks all!

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i...ty Barlow and Zip Zip Safiano_zpsvw957y4b.jpg

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i181/ahirau/City Barlow/puckering newar logo_zpssuukppqv.jpg

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i181/ahirau/City Barlow/Back near magnetic closure_zpszowy6uhh.jpg

Hope the pictures appear, I haven't done this in awhile!


----------



## ahirau

ahirau said:


> City Barlow in Natural has arrived!  First impressions - love it, love  the size and color - sort of a pecan color.  On closer inspection, which  is why I haven't completely unwrapped it yet, I'm not sure if I should  be picky about this kind of thing.  There is some puckering in the area  of the front and back magnetic clasps on the outer pockets, and in front  in the center of the D&B logo.  I'm sort of thinking this may be  about par for the course and with wear and softening these areas won't  look like defects.  What do you all think (sorry the pics aren't great for this detail)?
> 
> I will unwrap when I  decide to keep it, which I think I will do.  Here are the first pics   1) with charcoal saffiano zip zip  - Barlow is larger - bottom width 11  inches, height about 9 3/4.  So she's not as wide as website dimensions  of 13 1/2.
> 2) puckering near center of D&B logo   3) puckering near back magnetic clasp
> 
> Would  love to hear whether you think this is too picky on my part.  I wonder  if I return for an exchange, will it be a better bag?  Love the size for  me at 5'6" , I thought it might be too large but I don't think so.   Thanks all!
> 
> http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i...ty Barlow and Zip Zip Safiano_zpsvw957y4b.jpg
> 
> http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i181/ahirau/City Barlow/puckering newar logo_zpssuukppqv.jpg
> 
> http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i181/ahirau/City Barlow/Back near magnetic closure_zpszowy6uhh.jpg
> 
> Hope the pictures appear, I haven't done this in awhile!


OK let me try attaching photo like this 

http://s72.photobucket.com/user/ahi...rlow and Zip Zip Safiano_zpsvw957y4b.jpg.html


----------



## ahirau




----------



## ahirau




----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


>



Beautiful bags, A!   I really like the Barlow.  Can you just reach inside and push on the leather around the logo to "pop" it out?   I don't like the look of the pucker on the top of the bag; I'm afraid for the $$$, I would have to exchange.   Thanks for sharing the pics.   I really love the size of the bag; is she heavy?


----------



## BlazenHsss

ahirau said:


>


Gorgeous bag!!
 But I agree, for the big price of this, that puckering along the top seam would bother me, and I'd return it for nothing less than perfection.


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful bags, A!   I really like the Barlow.  Can you just reach inside and push on the leather around the logo to "pop" it out?   I don't like the look of the pucker on the top of the bag; I'm afraid for the $$$, I would have to exchange.   Thanks for sharing the pics.   I really love the size of the bag; is she heavy?


Hi Sarah, yeah, when unsnapped the leather lays smoother. So maybe  that's just how it's going to be when snapped and the leather kind of  bends through that area.   It isn't a wrinkle either.  Still debating.....

I didn't find her that heavy, I'm using my large Blair satchel this week, and the Barlow isn't as heavy as Blair. Barlow weighs in at 2lb 6oz including the strap.  I was actually noticing this week that when in use the Blair seems heavy!


----------



## ahirau

BlazenHsss said:


> Gorgeous bag!!
> But I agree, for the big price of this, that puckering along the top seam would bother me, and I'd return it for nothing less than perfection.


Hi Blazen!  Thanks for taking a look, still debating what to do.  Hope some others purchased a Barlow and post their opinions of what they see in these areas. The earlier post/photos of the black one I can't tell from the pics.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

ahirau said:


> Hi Blazen!  Thanks for taking a look, still debating what to do.  Hope some others purchased a Barlow and post their opinions of what they see in these areas. The earlier post/photos of the black one I can't tell from the pics.


 
Yes, that puckering would bother me too.  It's probably just an illusion because the leather is pouched in a bit around the logo but the two words seem out of line. Aside from that, it is a gorgeous bag and the color is luscious!


----------



## Twoboyz

It's gorgeous A! The color and leather like really nice. I think I would have to agree with the others that the wrinkling would bother me, especially with that price tag. I also think the words in the logo look misaligned, but it could just be the waviness of the leather there causing that. I might exchange and take my chance on another one if it were me.


----------



## ahirau

Thanks for all your comments.  I've been looking it over carefully and decided I'm going to keep it.  The leather is substantial, but I'm sure will soften but not get smooshy or puddle much.  I think what I'm seeing is just the way the leather bends due to the pockets and the way they settled into this particular bag.  When I snap and unsnap, the letters look either very straight or slightly off, it's just the fluidity and bends of the leather is what I've decided.  I'm going to keep it and will post more pics with the strap later this weekend.  Thanks ladies for all your viewpoints!


----------



## Trudysmom

Pretty bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ahirau said:


> Thanks for all your comments.  I've been looking it over carefully and decided I'm going to keep it.  The leather is substantial, but I'm sure will soften but not get smooshy or puddle much.  I think what I'm seeing is just the way the leather bends due to the pockets and the way they settled into this particular bag.  When I snap and unsnap, the letters look either very straight or slightly off, it's just the fluidity and bends of the leather is what I've decided.  I'm going to keep it and will post more pics with the strap later this weekend.  Thanks ladies for all your viewpoints!




I'm glad you're deciding to keep her even with her little natural flaws. These leather bags will never be 100% perfect; it's skin that once belonged to a living "thing". Who knows, the next one you would have gotten maybe would have had a different natural characteristic.  I've learned not to get caught up in perfection with my bags, I'd go for man-made material bags if that's what I wanted. No, thank you. [emoji16]. I agree, I think it's how the leather settled in the fold of the pleat. I have a pebbled bag with this pleating design (Brenna) and could easily see how it could happen. I'm thinking after it softens a bit, you won't even notice it. Enjoy your beautiful bag girly!


----------



## MrsKC

ahirau said:


>


Those are lovely, thanks for the pics!


----------



## Suzwhat

This bag is GORGEOUS!! [emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175][emoji179][emoji176]


----------



## ahirau

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm glad you're deciding to keep her even with her little natural flaws. These leather bags will never be 100% perfect; it's skin that once belonged to a living "thing". Who knows, the next one you would have gotten maybe would have had a different natural characteristic.  I've learned not to get caught up in perfection with my bags, I'd go for man-made material bags if that's what I wanted. No, thank you. [emoji16]. I agree, I think it's how the leather settled in the fold of the pleat. I have a pebbled bag with this pleating design (Brenna) and could easily see how it could happen. I'm thinking after it softens a bit, you won't even notice it. Enjoy your beautiful bag girly!


Hi Pcan, thanks for your thoughts on the Barlow.  I also have no interest in synthetic bags (been there, done that  !)   I decided I can live with the unique qualities of this bag!  a


----------



## ahirau

Trudysmom said:


> Pretty bag.


Thank you Trudysmom!


----------



## ahirau

MrsKC said:


> Those are lovely, thanks for the pics!


Thank you MrsKC!


----------



## ahirau

Suzwhat said:


> This bag is GORGEOUS!! [emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175][emoji179][emoji176]


Thank you Suzwhat!


----------



## ahirau

OK a few more pics today, all unwrapped. It's a gloomy, rainy day here in Vancouver, so pics are with flash.

I changed the strap up to the shortest length on the long strap - just perfect for me!!  The handles don't lay down flat on the outside but they don't bother me, they do fold inside.  The outer pockets do not go down to the bottom of the bag, on the front they stop about an inch above the logo.

I really like the leather, thick and smooth, the hardware, very substantial, and I like that the strap and trim are sealed in dark brown as opposed to the red used on lots of other designs.

For additional size comparison, 2 pics with my black Dillen Satchel. Barlow's a bit bigger all around, but not as wide on the bottom.

I'm going to love this bag, but won't take her out for her first spin until is stops raining!


----------



## Trudysmom

ahirau said:


> OK a few more pics today, all unwrapped. It's a gloomy, rainy day here in Vancouver, so pics are with flash.
> 
> I changed the strap up to the shortest length on the long strap - just perfect for me!!  The handles don't lay down flat on the outside but they don't bother me, they do fold inside.  The outer pockets do not go down to the bottom of the bag, on the front they stop about an inch above the logo.
> 
> I really like the leather, thick and smooth, the hardware, very substantial, and I like that the strap and trim are sealed in dark brown as opposed to the red used on lots of other designs.
> 
> For additional size comparison, 2 pics with my black Dillen Satchel. Barlow's a bit bigger all around, but not as wide on the bottom.
> 
> I'm going to love this bag, but won't take her out for her first spin until is stops raining!


Very pretty!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

ahirau said:


> OK a few more pics today, all unwrapped. It's a gloomy, rainy day here in Vancouver, so pics are with flash.
> 
> I changed the strap up to the shortest length on the long strap - just perfect for me!!  The handles don't lay down flat on the outside but they don't bother me, they do fold inside.  The outer pockets do not go down to the bottom of the bag, on the front they stop about an inch above the logo.
> 
> I really like the leather, thick and smooth, the hardware, very substantial, and I like that the strap and trim are sealed in dark brown as opposed to the red used on lots of other designs.
> 
> For additional size comparison, 2 pics with my black Dillen Satchel. Barlow's a bit bigger all around, but not as wide on the bottom.
> 
> I'm going to love this bag, but won't take her out for her first spin until is stops raining!


She is lovely!! I just love this color in this bag   I would wait for a dry day also, especially for her debut 

My small natural arrived Saturday, but it was gloomy and not a good day for photos. I will take some and share tomorrow. The leather is even softer than my black one. 

Thanks for sharing your photos!


----------



## Twoboyz

ahirau said:


> OK a few more pics today, all unwrapped. It's a gloomy, rainy day here in Vancouver, so pics are with flash.
> 
> I changed the strap up to the shortest length on the long strap - just perfect for me!!  The handles don't lay down flat on the outside but they don't bother me, they do fold inside.  The outer pockets do not go down to the bottom of the bag, on the front they stop about an inch above the logo.
> 
> I really like the leather, thick and smooth, the hardware, very substantial, and I like that the strap and trim are sealed in dark brown as opposed to the red used on lots of other designs.
> 
> For additional size comparison, 2 pics with my black Dillen Satchel. Barlow's a bit bigger all around, but not as wide on the bottom.
> 
> I'm going to love this bag, but won't take her out for her first spin until is stops raining!




She's beautiful. Thanks for the additional comparison photos. [emoji4]


----------



## cchamps2006

I love this bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Received an email this morning for D&B with their Holiday gift guide.

I love the zebra Barlow, although I think it's too heavy for me.

http://www.dooney.com/lookbooks/201...ed=email&dbname=20151105_HolidayGiftGuide_Web


----------



## RuedeNesle

ahirau said:


> OK a few more pics today, all unwrapped. It's a gloomy, rainy day here in Vancouver, so pics are with flash.
> 
> I changed the strap up to the shortest length on the long strap - just perfect for me!!  The handles don't lay down flat on the outside but they don't bother me, they do fold inside.  The outer pockets do not go down to the bottom of the bag, on the front they stop about an inch above the logo.
> 
> I really like the leather, thick and smooth, the hardware, very substantial, and I like that the strap and trim are sealed in dark brown as opposed to the red used on lots of other designs.
> 
> For additional size comparison, 2 pics with my black Dillen Satchel. Barlow's a bit bigger all around, but not as wide on the bottom.
> 
> 
> I'm going to love this bag, but won't take her out for her first spin until is stops raining!




Hi A!

Your Barlow bag is beautiful!  Thanks for the comparison pics!

Congrats!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> SO exciting girls! My Barlow arrived! I have never shared photos here, so hope this works. I am attaching them from my photo bucket. She is just as described, small, but the perfect size for me. I think I can fit exactly what I put in my small lexington and my zip zips. She is just more north south. I think the size measurements are right on, which is 10x10. Probably too small for some of you. This one is black, the other I ordered in Natural from Dooney and was supposed to arrive today also, but not getting my hopes up, last I checked she was in Oklahoma
> 
> Anyway, hopefully these pics will upload here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/BetsyBoysen/IMG_4890_zpsydyk0fl7.jpg[/URL]


 Oh she's beautiful!!  I love the smaller sizes too!!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Received an email this morning for D&B with their Holiday gift guide.
> 
> I love the zebra Barlow, although I think it's too heavy for me.
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/lookbooks/201...ed=email&dbname=20151105_HolidayGiftGuide_Web




Oh yeah, that's a stunner and a bigun! Sometimes it's hard to decide...beauty or practicality? Maybe it wouldn't  be too bad if you didn't fill her up too much. However that price too. Maybe these will hit the outlet. [emoji4]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

ahirau said:


>


 The color of this one is really gorgeous, a little darker than natural and I love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Oh yeah, that's a stunner and a bigun! Sometimes it's hard to decide...beauty or practicality? Maybe it wouldn't  be too bad if you didn't fill her up too much. However that price too. Maybe these will hit the outlet. [emoji4]



I was so scared it was going to be heavy that I didn't even look at the price!  Now I'm horrified!   Yeah, she would have to be an outlet bag, if she's not heavy!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I was so scared it was going to be heavy that I didn't even look at the price!  Now I'm horrified!   Yeah, she would have to be an outlet bag, if she's not heavy!




It's too bad this one doesn't come in the smaller size. If it does I didn't see it. It would be so cute as a little bag, and also lighter and less expensive. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> It's too bad this one doesn't come in the smaller size. If it does I didn't see it. It would be so cute as a little bag, and also lighter and less expensive. [emoji4]



I'm trying not to jinx it, but I'm so excited!   I purchased a nylon zebra shopper on ebay yesterday!  It's the shopper I bought on QVC and returned because it was too small for work, but I think it's perfect now for my weekends in SF.  The Seller was great to communicate with!  Quick to respond and easy to "talk" to. When Sarah suggested I carry a nylon bag to lighten the weight of my bag (November TSV thread), I told her I've been checking ebay every now and then for this shopper but I never see.  That post reminded me to start looking again, and I found one!  I'll post pics when it arrives!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm trying not to jinx it, but I'm so excited!   I purchased a nylon zebra shopper on ebay yesterday!  It's the shopper I bought on QVC and returned because it was too small for work, but I think it's perfect now for my weekends in SF.  The Seller was great to communicate with!  Quick to respond and easy to "talk" to. When Sarah suggested I carry a nylon bag to lighten the weight of my bag (November TSV thread), I told her I've been checking ebay every now and then for this shopper but I never see.  That post reminded me to start looking again, and I found one!  I'll post pics when it arrives!



Ooooh, yay!   That bag is so cute; I can't wait for you to get it!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm trying not to jinx it, but I'm so excited!   I purchased a nylon zebra shopper on ebay yesterday!  It's the shopper I bought on QVC and returned because it was too small for work, but I think it's perfect now for my weekends in SF.  The Seller was great to communicate with!  Quick to respond and easy to "talk" to. When Sarah suggested I carry a nylon bag to lighten the weight of my bag (November TSV thread), I told her I've been checking ebay every now and then for this shopper but I never see.  That post reminded me to start looking again, and I found one!  I'll post pics when it arrives!


 

Hope you love her when she comes!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

I don't know if you've all noticed, but when you cruise other retailer sites, some have better pictures of the new bags. Check Zappos and Nordstroms for example.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, yay!   That bag is so cute; I can't wait for you to get it!



Thanks Sarah! :kiss:

Our conversation was very timely!  I've been looking for this bag for months! I posted this one in your, "The One That Got Away" thread.  This is the bag I said I missed the most.

I can't wait to reveal it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I don't know if you've all noticed, but when you cruise other retailer sites, some have better pictures of the new bags. Check Zappos and Nordstroms for example.



Yes, and many times Zappos has a video, too.  

I see that the Small Woven Barlow has arrived at Zappos.  However since I have bought and returned the Brenna TSV, I now know I won't be buying a Barlow.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Sarah! :kiss:
> 
> Our conversation was very timely!  I've been looking for this bag for months! I posted this one in your, "The One That Got Away" thread.  This is the bag I said I missed the most.
> 
> I can't wait to reveal it!



Woo hoo!!!   I'm excited for you, girl!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hope you love her when she comes!!!



Thanks HG! 

I'm hoping I channeled your ebay success vibe!  The EDD is 11/12 and I'm trying not to think about it "too much" before then. (Not counting the hundred times I'll watch the video that's still on QVC!  Item A238609)


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Woo hoo!!!   I'm excited for you, girl!!



Thanks Sarah!


----------



## all2joy

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> SO exciting girls! My Barlow arrived! I have never shared photos here, so hope this works. I am attaching them from my photo bucket. She is just as described, small, but the perfect size for me. I think I can fit exactly what I put in my small lexington and my zip zips. She is just more north south. I think the size measurements are right on, which is 10x10. Probably too small for some of you. This one is black, the other I ordered in Natural from Dooney and was supposed to arrive today also, but not getting my hopes up, last I checked she was in Oklahoma
> 
> Anyway, hopefully these pics will upload here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a182/BetsyBoysen/IMG_4890_zpsydyk0fl7.jpg[/URL]


She's Beautiful!


----------



## aprimo

My woven Barlow that I bought during the VIP sale still hasn't shipped. I see they are showing as "in stock" on the Dooney site now so I called CS and they said they will be shipping "shortly". I asked if that meant sometime this week, but they wouldn't commit. I really can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## Twoboyz

aprimo said:


> My woven Barlow that I bought during the VIP sale still hasn't shipped. I see they are showing as "in stock" on the Dooney site now so I called CS and they said they will be shipping "shortly". I asked if that meant sometime this week, but they wouldn't commit. I really can't wait to see it in person!




I hope they hurry it up for you. This has been a long wait.


----------



## Twoboyz

The Q now has the small City Croco bags. I'm so excited to see the presentation. Sorry, I couldn't get the link to work but here is a picture. Not all of the colors are active yet. I love this green though. [emoji7]


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

The City woven large Barlow in Bordeaux is TDF.

And the Teal is spectacular for spring/summer.

Anyone else hate the interior?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Interior:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Interior:




I prefer red, however I think this interior works for this. I was ready for a change. Surprisingly, I was excited to see my Brenna's have this type interior.


----------



## ahirau

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Interior:


I like the fabric choice in that it feels substantial and stays in place,  I do not like bags that have a silky satiny type lining that shifts around whenever you try to find something.  I do agree it is a little blah in color, but I do also prefer it over the red!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*EOTL:*  I love that lining and that color combo for the weave is ok.  I also liked the one they did in red and cream woven.   Much prefer these linings to the red cotton.  And I also like them better than the monochrome chevron.  As for the multicolor chevron or coated linings.... those are show stoppers for me and I don't buy bags with those linings.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Guess what girls....I saw the City Python Large and Small Barlow, color charcoal, in person. They were gorgeous and they were samples. I was glad to see the size comparison. I found the small to be too small for me so I would go for the large. Now, here's the concern. Given these were samples, they were a bit beat and did show some wear that might make me reconsider. I have some python and snakeskin bags from previous years and the small scales are delicate. They can turn up showing white underneath or wear off when rubbing against body. So be aware, this leather is a delicate flower, so to speak. But again, they were stunning looking bags.


----------



## Kylacove

YankeeDooney said:


> Guess what girls....I saw the City Python Large and Small Barlow, color charcoal, in person. They were gorgeous and they were samples. I was glad to see the size comparison. I found the small to be too small for me so I would go for the large. Now, here's the concern. Given these were samples, they were a bit beat and did show some wear that might make me reconsider. I have some python and snakeskin bags from previous years and the small scales are delicate. They can turn up showing white underneath or wear off when rubbing against body. So be aware, this leather is a delicate flower, so to speak. But again, they were stunning looking bags.


 
There seems to be 3 sizes of the python-small, regular, and large. Did you happen to see the medium? I'm trying to decide between the medium and the small. As the width is 7", I thought I could get by with a smaller length(11&1/2") and still fit my items. I hate to have to order both to see which one I like best.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Kylacove said:


> There seems to be 3 sizes of the python-small, regular, and large. Did you happen to see the medium? I'm trying to decide between the medium and the small. As the width is 7", I thought I could get by with a smaller length(11&1/2") and still fit my items. I hate to have to order both to see which one I like best.


Honestly, I would go with medium. I did not see medium but the large did not seem that large to me. The small seemed smaller to me. I suspect medium would be just right IMO.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

lavenderjunkie said:


> *EOTL:*  I love that lining and that color combo for the weave is ok.  I also liked the one they did in red and cream woven.   Much prefer these linings to the red cotton.  And I also like them better than the monochrome chevron.  As for the multicolor chevron or coated linings.... those are show stoppers for me and I don't buy bags with those linings.



Lavender,

I don't love the chevron design period, but the lining I thought was a fun fresh pop of fun.  This is the interior of my field bag.  You don't like?:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Taking a second look, I don't mind the Barlow interior...the problem is I have seen this kind of lining when it gets dirty.  It looks awful then, and cleaning it is difficult.

Will I get a Barlow?  Heck, yes, the large.  Will you guys?


----------



## swags

Twoboyz said:


> The Q now has the small City Croco bags. I'm so excited to see the presentation. Sorry, I couldn't get the link to work but here is a picture. Not all of the colors are active yet. I love this green though. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3183441



I want this in denim should they restock it at the Q. I need to control myself though. Its time to shop for others plus there should be some good sales at various stores as well as the 12 days of dooney.


----------



## Kylacove

Are new bags ever included in 12 days of Dooney? I remember older styles and off season colors.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Guess what girls....I saw the City Python Large and Small Barlow, color charcoal, in person. They were gorgeous and they were samples. I was glad to see the size comparison. I found the small to be too small for me so I would go for the large. Now, here's the concern. Given these were samples, they were a bit beat and did show some wear that might make me reconsider. I have some python and snakeskin bags from previous years and the small scales are delicate. They can turn up showing white underneath or wear off when rubbing against body. So be aware, this leather is a delicate flower, so to speak. But again, they were stunning looking bags.




Thanks for the Info YD  I was concerned about that too. I have the snake embossed hobo TSV from QVC from a couple years ago. It didn't take long for the little spaces between the scales to look worn and frayed. There were so many bad reviews because of this on the Q. I believe it happens because the embossing is done on a suede surface and  it's the suede getting ruffled and it's a big contrast to the shiny scales. The sheen on my navy bag is so gorgeous I chose to overlook it and it doesn't look that bad honestly. This new snake seemed different like the scales are closer together or smaller maybe so I thought it might not do that as bad, but it's hard to tell because I haven't seen one in person yet.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for the Info YD  I was concerned about that too. I have the snake embossed hobo TSV from QVC from a couple years ago. It didn't take long for the little spaces between the scales to look worn and frayed. There were so many bad reviews because of this on the Q. I believe it happens because the embossing is done on a suede surface and  it's the suede getting ruffled and it's a big contrast to the shiny scales. The sheen on my navy bag is so gorgeous I chose to overlook it and it doesn't look that bad honestly. This new snake seemed different like the scales are closer together or smaller maybe so I thought it might not do that as bad, but it's hard to tell because I haven't seen one in person yet.


I know the blue snake bag you have TB and you are correct. There is more space between the scales that showed the suede. I have a Lexington like that as well and it does not offend me. The new python is smaller scales with very little space in between. You still have to be careful. Now to be fair, what I saw were samples, but I have to believe this is the same leather and treatment that is being produced for the actual release. I have a couple of older small stretch slouches that are similar if not the same type of leather.

See below. The lighter color bag does not show wear as much but the darker color shows the white spots and wear on the scales/snakeskin. This can be touched up or concealed with a permanent marker or something similar. If the bag is rubbing against the body it will show wear so you have to be aware of that. These small slouches were well loved (and still are), but they were not everyday bags. Hope this helps. I still love the new City Python Barlows.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I know the blue snake bag you have TB and you are correct. There is more space between the scales that showed the suede. I have a Lexington like that as well and it does not offend me. The new python is smaller scales with very little space in between. You still have to be careful. Now to be fair, what I saw were samples, but I have to believe this is the same leather and treatment that is being produced for the actual release. I have a couple of older small stretch slouches that are similar if not the same type of leather.
> 
> See below. The lighter color bag does not show wear as much but the darker color shows the white spots and wear on the scales/snakeskin. This can be touched up or concealed with a permanent marker or something similar. If the bag is rubbing against the body it will show wear so you have to be aware of that. These small slouches were well loved (and still are), but they were not everyday bags. Hope this helps. I still love the new City Python Barlows.




Those are beautiful bags YD. that strap is stunning! thanks so much for providing the photos. I see what you're saying now. I still want it too. [emoji16]


----------



## Kylacove

YankeeDooney said:


> Honestly, I would go with medium. I did not see medium but the large did not seem that large to me. The small seemed smaller to me. I suspect medium would be just right IMO.




You are right, YD, the medium is just right. I agonized over the online descriptions so I caved when the medium showed up on QVC on 5 EZ pays and paid for fast delivery.  My measurements of the bag are 12W x 9.5H x 5 3/4 D and only 2.4 lbs. Perfect size for me.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Kylacove said:


> You are right, YD, the medium is just right. I agonized over the online descriptions so I caved when the medium showed up on QVC on 5 EZ pays and paid for fast delivery.  My measurements of the bag are 12W x 9.5H x 5 3/4 D and only 2.4 lbs. Perfect size for me.


Can't wait to see it so we can drool over it. Yay!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Kylacove said:


> You are right, YD, the medium is just right. I agonized over the online descriptions so I caved when the medium showed up on QVC on 5 EZ pays and paid for fast delivery.  My measurements of the bag are 12W x 9.5H x 5 3/4 D and only 2.4 lbs. Perfect size for me.


Which color did you get?  I am debating between the TMoro brown and the Charcoal.  I like the gray/brown combo with the dark brown trim.  I might order both and cancel one when I see the presentation.  Did you see it is on 6 easy payments today?  Woo hoo!


----------



## Kylacove

LifeIsDucky said:


> Which color did you get?  I am debating between the TMoro brown and the Charcoal.  I like the gray/brown combo with the dark brown trim.  I might order both and cancel one when I see the presentation.  Did you see it is on 6 easy payments today?  Woo hoo!


 


I bought the grey. It's a bit darker than I thought, but beautiful.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Saw these today...

City Barlow Satchel in Bone, Black, Elephant and Burnt Orange...

All I can say is love, love, love. The perfect satchel, nice size, light in weight (in my opinion), perfect carefree leather. This one is very high on my list. If Brenna was this size, she'd be perfect!

Bone


Black


Elephant


Burnt Orange


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Saw these today...
> 
> City Barlow Satchel in Bone, Black, Elephant and Burnt Orange...
> 
> All I can say is love, love, love. The perfect satchel, nice size, light in weight (in my opinion), perfect carefree leather. This one is very high on my list. If Brenna was this size, she'd be perfect!
> 
> Bone
> View attachment 3199629
> 
> Black
> View attachment 3199633
> 
> Elephant
> View attachment 3199634
> 
> Burnt Orange
> View attachment 3199636


Thanks for those, wow--the bone is gorgeous!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

City Flynn Tote...

Again... All I can say is love, love, love. The perfect tote, nice size, light in weight (in my opinion), perfect carefree leather and passes the elbow test. This one is very high on my list too! This is one of the Best designs Dooney has ever made in my opinion. 

Burnt Orange



Bone






Elephant


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> City Flynn Tote...
> 
> Again... All I can say is love, love, love. The perfect tote, nice size, light in weight (in my opinion), perfect carefree leather and passes the elbow test. This one is very high on my list too! This is one of the Best designs Dooney has ever made in my opinion.
> 
> Burnt Orange
> View attachment 3199638
> 
> 
> Bone
> View attachment 3199639
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199640
> 
> 
> Elephant
> View attachment 3199641
> 
> View attachment 3199642


Really nice Pcan! Your pics are awesome, thanks for sharing!They all looked great on you, which color are you leaning towards? All are nice, what a tough decision to make.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Saw these today...
> 
> City Barlow Satchel in Bone, Black, Elephant and Burnt Orange...
> 
> All I can say is love, love, love. The perfect satchel, nice size, light in weight (in my opinion), perfect carefree leather. This one is very high on my list. If Brenna was this size, she'd be perfect!
> 
> Bone
> View attachment 3199629
> 
> Black
> View attachment 3199633
> 
> Elephant
> View attachment 3199634
> 
> Burnt Orange
> View attachment 3199636


Yessss yesss yesss


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Really nice Pcan! Your pics are awesome, thanks for sharing!They all looked great on you, which color are you leaning towards? All are nice, what a tough decision to make.




Thanks girlfriend! I really love these styles. I'm leaning towards the Elephant Tote and the Bone Satchel. Yes, tough decision.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PTB--those are all gorgeous!   Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girlfriend! I really love these styles. I'm leaning towards the Elephant Tote and the Bone Satchel. Yes, tough decision.


The bone is gorgeous in the pics and of course I love the elephant color!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Saw these today...
> 
> City Barlow Satchel in Bone, Black, Elephant and Burnt Orange...
> 
> All I can say is love, love, love. The perfect satchel, nice size, light in weight (in my opinion), perfect carefree leather. This one is very high on my list. If Brenna was this size, she'd be perfect!
> 
> Bone
> View attachment 3199629
> 
> Black
> View attachment 3199633
> 
> Elephant
> View attachment 3199634
> 
> Burnt Orange
> View attachment 3199636




Gorgeous! Thanks for the pictures! I really want to see this leather IRL. I love the elephant. I think I might want the smaller size satchel, but I will have to try them on.


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> City Flynn Tote...
> 
> Again... All I can say is love, love, love. The perfect tote, nice size, light in weight (in my opinion), perfect carefree leather and passes the elbow test. This one is very high on my list too! This is one of the Best designs Dooney has ever made in my opinion.
> 
> Burnt Orange
> View attachment 3199638
> 
> 
> Bone
> View attachment 3199639
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199640
> 
> 
> Elephant
> View attachment 3199641
> 
> View attachment 3199642




Love this!  It closes just like the Barlow/Brenna right? 3 magnets. Did you happen to see the chestnut color?  If so, thoughts?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> Love this!  It closes just like the Barlow/Brenna right? 3 magnets. Did you happen to see the chestnut color?  If so, thoughts?




Yes, just like Barlow/Brenna... No Chestnut


----------



## AnotherPurse

Someone needs to take my internet and phone away!  Thanks to PTB's mod photos there is now a Charcoal Flynn being shipped to my house! I have no idea how that happened. My husband and I never give gifts for Xmas but I convinced him that we should each get a gift from the kids and each other to exchange. Guess what that gift is?!?!?!


----------



## MrsKC

AnotherPurse said:


> Someone needs to take my internet and phone away!  Thanks to PTB's mod photos there is now a Charcoal Flynn being shipped to my house! I have no idea how that happened. My husband and I never give gifts for Xmas but I convinced him that we should each get a gift from the kids and each other to exchange. Guess what that gift is?!?!?!



That is great! Can't wait for your review and pics. I think your gift giving strategy is a great idea .


----------



## MiaBorsa

OMG, QVC has the FLYNN in python!!     CLICK!!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, QVC has the FLYNN in python!!     CLICK!!



Gorgeous! ! But very pricey...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> Someone needs to take my internet and phone away!  Thanks to PTB's mod photos there is now a Charcoal Flynn being shipped to my house! I have no idea how that happened. My husband and I never give gifts for Xmas but I convinced him that we should each get a gift from the kids and each other to exchange. Guess what that gift is?!?!?!




Congrats girlfriend... Isn't the Charcoal just gorgeous? That would be my choice too in this tote. I can't wait see yours. 

On the same note... I called it Elephant but it is Charcoal.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

YankeeDooney said:


> Guess what girls....I saw the City Python Large and Small Barlow, color charcoal, in person. They were gorgeous and they were samples. I was glad to see the size comparison. I found the small to be too small for me so I would go for the large. Now, here's the concern. Given these were samples, they were a bit beat and did show some wear that might make me reconsider. I have some python and snakeskin bags from previous years and the small scales are delicate. They can turn up showing white underneath or wear off when rubbing against body. So be aware, this leather is a delicate flower, so to speak. But again, they were stunning looking bags.


Well, I just received my charcoal Python Barlow from Q and I am slightly bummed and undecided.  The bag is as gorgeous as I thought it would be but, yes, the scales are delicate.  You can push them back down but you do see the white when they lift just as you described and like your picture.  I am not rough with me bags by any means but I think I would be afraid to use it and store it for fear I would ruin an expensive bag.  And what is the point of having a pretty bag and not being able to use it?  Ah!  Why did it have to be so pretty!  

I would feel safer with the croco or city leather but the Python style is something I do not have and the colors and pattern are rich looking and exotic.  What to do, what to do.  I did see the lizard zip zip at Macy's yesterday and the gray is sweet!  But I want it in a good size like the Barlow.


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> City Flynn Tote...
> 
> Again... All I can say is love, love, love. The perfect tote, nice size, light in weight (in my opinion), perfect carefree leather and passes the elbow test. This one is very high on my list too! This is one of the Best designs Dooney has ever made in my opinion.
> 
> Burnt Orange
> View attachment 3199638
> 
> 
> Bone
> View attachment 3199639
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199640
> 
> 
> Elephant
> View attachment 3199641
> 
> View attachment 3199642




PTB: (my shopping assistant!) sorry!!!! Do you think the charcoal is to similar to the elephant Barlow colored bag. I have that one already. I am wondering if I should change my color on the new order! Buyers remorse is setting in! LOL


----------



## MrsKC

LifeIsDucky said:


> Well, I just received my charcoal Python Barlow from Q and I am slightly bummed and undecided.  The bag is as gorgeous as I thought it would be but, yes, the scales are delicate.  You can push them back down but you do see the white when they lift just as you described and like your picture.  I am not rough with me bags by any means but I think I would be afraid to use it and store it for fear I would ruin an expensive bag.  And what is the point of having a pretty bag and not being able to use it?  Ah!  Why did it have to be so pretty!
> 
> I would feel safer with the croco or city leather but the Python style is something I do not have and the colors and pattern are rich looking and exotic.  What to do, what to do.  I did see the lizard zip zip at Macy's yesterday and the gray is sweet!  But I want it in a good size like the Barlow.



Well bummer.  Thanks for your review and letting us know about the scales. That does factor into the decision.


----------



## MrsKC

LifeIsDucky said:


> Well, I just received my charcoal Python Barlow from Q and I am slightly bummed and undecided.  The bag is as gorgeous as I thought it would be but, yes, the scales are delicate.  You can push them back down but you do see the white when they lift just as you described and like your picture.  I am not rough with me bags by any means but I think I would be afraid to use it and store it for fear I would ruin an expensive bag.  And what is the point of having a pretty bag and not being able to use it?  Ah!  Why did it have to be so pretty!
> 
> I would feel safer with the croco or city leather but the Python style is something I do not have and the colors and pattern are rich looking and exotic.  What to do, what to do.  I did see the lizard zip zip at Macy's yesterday and the gray is sweet!  But I want it in a good size like the Barlow.




Can you post some pics for us?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

mrskc said:


> can you post some pics for us?


+1


----------



## YankeeDooney

LifeIsDucky said:


> Well, I just received my charcoal Python Barlow from Q and I am slightly bummed and undecided.  The bag is as gorgeous as I thought it would be but, yes, the scales are delicate.  You can push them back down but you do see the white when they lift just as you described and like your picture.  I am not rough with me bags by any means but I think I would be afraid to use it and store it for fear I would ruin an expensive bag.  And what is the point of having a pretty bag and not being able to use it?  Ah!  Why did it have to be so pretty!
> 
> I would feel safer with the croco or city leather but the Python style is something I do not have and the colors and pattern are rich looking and exotic.  What to do, what to do.  I did see the lizard zip zip at Macy's yesterday and the gray is sweet!  But I want it in a good size like the Barlow.


I understand because it is gorgeous. Think about it and how you would use it. Would it be an everyday bag. If yes, then i would consider passing. I had seen another sample in grey at the outlet. Again it was stunning. For me, knowing that I would carry it as a shoulder bag, I know it will rub against me and wear. Since it is a gorgeous bag, I would want to use it often. A marker can be used to hide the white but given that, I do not feel comfortable making the full price investment. The sample was a deep discount and I still was not ready to commit. I for one am waiting for the croco and woven. I do want the python but farther down the road after I hear more reviews and hopefully at a better price. The python is really beautiful. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> PTB: (my shopping assistant!) sorry!!!! Do you think the charcoal is to similar to the elephant Barlow colored bag. I have that one already. I am wondering if I should change my color on the new order! Buyers remorse is setting in! LOL




Lol... Yes, seeing it in person and having Elephant Flo,  I would say it's pretty close to Elephant! Me personally, could not justify having the Flo Barlow and the Charcoal Flynn except that the Flynn is way more carefree and casual in my opinion. That would be the only justification for me. That's a tough call. [emoji15][emoji30]


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Yes, seeing it in person and having Elephant Flo,  I would say it's pretty close to Elephant! Me personally, could not justify having the Flo Barlow and the Charcoal Flynn except that the Flynn is way more carefree and casual in my opinion. That would be the only justification for me. That's a tough call. [emoji15][emoji30]




Funny story: while awaiting your response I ordered another one in Natural (it looks darker than the florentine natural) so now I will either see if I can cancel the charcoal or get both and touch them first. Signed the Queen of Returns! [emoji12]&#129300;[emoji31]. PS: many thanks!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> Someone needs to take my internet and phone away!  Thanks to PTB's mod photos there is now a Charcoal Flynn being shipped to my house! I have no idea how that happened. My husband and I never give gifts for Xmas but I convinced him that we should each get a gift from the kids and each other to exchange. Guess what that gift is?!?!?!




Haha! I like it! Your PF name is so fitting. lol! 
I can't wait to see your new bag. I almost ordered the small Dawson but I couldn't decide in a color I'm leaning toward the natural.  The leather looks so smooth and lovely.


----------



## Twoboyz

LifeIsDucky said:


> Well, I just received my charcoal Python Barlow from Q and I am slightly bummed and undecided.  The bag is as gorgeous as I thought it would be but, yes, the scales are delicate.  You can push them back down but you do see the white when they lift just as you described and like your picture.  I am not rough with me bags by any means but I think I would be afraid to use it and store it for fear I would ruin an expensive bag.  And what is the point of having a pretty bag and not being able to use it?  Ah!  Why did it have to be so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> I would feel safer with the croco or city leather but the Python style is something I do not have and the colors and pattern are rich looking and exotic.  What to do, what to do.  I did see the lizard zip zip at Macy's yesterday and the gray is sweet!  But I want it in a good size like the Barlow.




Oh big old bummer [emoji17] Mine is supposed to arrive Monday. I am anxious to see the size and functionality of this style. Maybe the Croco is another alternative for me too. If love to see pictures. [emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Hey Ladies! What color do you think this Barlow bag is? Desert or. Mushroom? I found this pic while surfing the net! (Does anyone still say that?)  Anyway, it didn't say what color it was and the color pics are always so "off" on the Dooney website, it's hard to say! This looks like a nice neutral to me, just curios what color it is!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Oops forgot pic again!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

One more...ps...wish I had those legs


----------



## AnotherPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hey Ladies! What color do you think this Barlow bag is? Desert or. Mushroom? I found this pic while surfing the net! (Does anyone still say that?)  Anyway, it didn't say what color it was and the color pics are always so "off" on the Dooney website, it's hard to say! This looks like a nice neutral to me, just curios what color it is!




My guess is desert and the reason I say that is I have been comparing the Flynn all day with the natural color which seems to be a lot darker than the natural on the Flo. I ended up ordering charcoal and natural just to find out the real colors. Rrrrrr!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Twoboyz said:


> Haha! I like it! Your PF name is so fitting. lol!
> I can't wait to see your new bag. I almost ordered the small Dawson but I couldn't decide in a color I'm leaning toward the natural.  The leather looks so smooth and lovely.




Based on my struggles I will definitely have to throw a video up on my channel. I will be sure to pass along pics!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> My guess is desert and the reason I say that is I have been comparing the Flynn all day with the natural color which seems to be a lot darker than the natural on the Flo. I ended up ordering charcoal and natural just to find out the real colors. Rrrrrr!


That's what I thought , until I saw these pics ....why can't they mention the color of the bag! Now I'm thinking this one is darker, so maybe it's desert and the other pic is Mushroom? IDK! I wish QVC had these , then I could probably tell the difference by watching an online presentation ! Not that I'm in the market for another bag, but a girl can look! Right ?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

One more...


----------



## ahirau

Thatsmypurse said:


> One more...


Both pics look like desert to me, mushroom is a lighter taupey color, and natural is darker - almost the same shade as the trim.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ahirau said:


> Both pics look like desert to me, mushroom is a lighter taupey color, and natural is darker - almost the same shade as the trim.


IDK! The bottom two pics look more yellowish to me and the first two pics(girl with the red dress) looks more "nude " colored ! I was thinking of ordering one of these while they are on sale in case my Barlow croc isn't love for me! Lol, I'm starting to scare myself, with all my indecision lately!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> Funny story: while awaiting your response I ordered another one in Natural (it looks darker than the florentine natural) so now I will either see if I can cancel the charcoal or get both and touch them first. Signed the Queen of Returns! [emoji12]&#129300;[emoji31]. PS: many thanks!!!




Lol... Yes, it's darker than the Flo natural. It's more like the color of pebbled leather caramel. Beautiful.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> Oops forgot pic again!




I think this is desert. I tried on a Desert Flynn yesterday and it looks like a match.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> I think this is desert. I tried on a Desert Flynn yesterday and it looks like a match.


Thanks Pcann, what about the first two pics on top? The girl with the red dress? I think her bag looks a little lighter than the second two pictures. (Thought maybe hers was. Mushroom ) and the second two pics(girl with striped dress ) was desert. I just don't want a bag that is too "yellow".TIA


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks Pcann, what about the first two pics on top? The girl with the red dress? I think her bag looks a little lighter than the second two pictures. (Thought maybe hers was. Mushroom ) and the second two pics(girl with striped dress ) was desert. I just don't want a bag that is too "yellow".TIA




I will guess that they are both desert too. The natural looks deeper in color. I thinking you want a tone that's not yellow maybe go with the mushroom. I'm gravitating toward the natural but I like the mushroom too. This is a gorgeous bag! Nice pictures [emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thanks TB! I'm just waiting for my Barlow Croc to arrive first. If it's love, I will hold off on any other bags for now. Maybe I will get to see some in person first. MyMacys doesn't carry too many DB bags though! Same for my Nordstroms, I don't know why!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks TB! I'm just waiting for my Barlow Croc to arrive first. If it's love, I will hold off on any other bags for now. Maybe I will get to see some in person first. MyMacys doesn't carry too many DB bags though! Same for my Nordstroms, I don't know why!




Good luck! There is one Macy's by me that has a lot of Dooneys. The rest are pretty lame. I need to check out Macy's to see if they have the city bag. I'm so anxious to see it.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Good luck! There is one Macy's by me that has a lot of Dooneys. The rest are pretty lame. I need to check out Macy's to see if they have the city bag. I'm so anxious to see it.


Yeah, there's on Mall Menlo Park Mall, that should have a pretty good selection, it's only 20 minutes or so from my house, may have to take a ride and see! Also curious to see what the 12 days of Dooney will be offering !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Good luck! There is one Macy's by me that has a lot of Dooneys. The rest are pretty lame. I need to check out Macy's to see if they have the city bag. I'm so anxious to see it.


Well call me crazy TB, but I just ordered the Small City Barlow in Desert from Dooney! (Hubs told me too!) I emailed the girl that had the blog (the one with the red dress) and she actually got back to me and told me her bag was the Desert color! I really liked it in the pic! If it's too yellow for me, hubs says just send it back! I think he was tired of watching me obsess over it on my IPAD!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> Well call me crazy TB, but I just ordered the Small City Barlow in Desert from Dooney! (Hubs told me too!) I emailed the girl that had the blog (the one with the red dress) and she actually got back to me and told me her bag was the Desert color! I really liked it in the pic! If it's too yellow for me, hubs says just send it back! I think he was tired of watching me obsess over it on my IPAD!




Not crazy at all. I have 2 Flynns coming. Hoping to really hate one of them! LOL. Rather than driving all over I just ordered them to see which color I like best, charcoal or natural!  How exciting, I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> Not crazy at all. I have 2 Flynns coming. Hoping to really hate one of them! LOL. Rather than driving all over I just ordered them to see which color I like best, charcoal or natural!  How exciting, I can't wait to see it!


Flynn is a gorgeous bag as well! I'm just more of a small /medium purse girl. I have a few on the larger size that I use for work, but I don't like to carry to much! Lol! Can't wait to see yours!  Charcoal was on my list but I have a gorgeous grey Coach Borrough bag, so I thought I'd try the desert, I only have one other truly neutral bag. Well see! Can't wait for everyone's reveals!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Well call me crazy TB, but I just ordered the Small City Barlow in Desert from Dooney! (Hubs told me too!) I emailed the girl that had the blog (the one with the red dress) and she actually got back to me and told me her bag was the Desert color! I really liked it in the pic! If it's too yellow for me, hubs says just send it back! I think he was tired of watching me obsess over it on my IPAD!




Not crazy...lucky! I can't wait to see it! I had the natural Barlow in my cart but decided to wait until my Python arrives tomorrow to make sure I like the size. I was teetering between the small and regular size. I'm wondering if the regular size might be too big after seeing Pcan's pictures.  



AnotherPurse said:


> Not crazy at all. I have 2 Flynns coming. Hoping to really hate one of them! LOL. Rather than driving all over I just ordered them to see which color I like best, charcoal or natural!  How exciting, I can't wait to see it!




So exciting! I can't wait to see them [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Not crazy...lucky! I can't wait to see it! I had the natural Barlow in my cart but decided to wait until my Python arrives tomorrow to make sure I like the size. I was teetering between the small and regular size. I'm wondering if the regular size might be too big after seeing Pcan's pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So exciting! I can't wait to see them [emoji4]




TB... If I know you, I'm thinking you might think it's a bit to big... Only because I think it's the perfect size. [emoji16] I wish Brenna was this size. Can't wait to see your bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB... If I know you, I'm thinking you might think it's a bit to big... Only because I think it's the perfect size. [emoji16] I wish Brenna was this size. Can't wait to see your bag.




Thanks Pcan! I was thinking the same thing [emoji4]


----------



## Scooch

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Pcan! I was thinking the same thing [emoji4]




Just watched your video of the python....its sooooo gorgeous!!! Thanks for the video now I'm off to order it in grey!!!!!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Twoboyz said:


> Not crazy...lucky! I can't wait to see it! I had the natural Barlow in my cart but decided to wait until my Python arrives tomorrow to make sure I like the size. I was teetering between the small and regular size. I'm wondering if the regular size might be too big after seeing Pcan's pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So exciting! I can't wait to see them [emoji4]







Scooch said:


> Just watched your video of the python....its sooooo gorgeous!!! Thanks for the video now I'm off to order it in grey!!!!!




You girls are a trip!  I know I am going to keep both those Flynns thanks to PTB - I just know it!!![emoji31]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> You girls are a trip!  I know I am going to keep both those Flynns thanks to PTB - I just know it!!![emoji31]


And that's a problem?


----------



## AnotherPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> And that's a problem?




I am justifying it before they even arrive - on a side note I must have checked my email 1000 times today for a shipping notification...nothing!  So impatient I am!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> I am justifying it before they even arrive - on a side note I must have checked my email 1000 times today for a shipping notification...nothing!  So impatient I am!


I ordered from Dooney on Fri night( Small Barlow croc) and Last night ( Barlow small city) and no shipping confirmation yet either. I would think the one I ordered Friday would have at least shipped. I'm not sure I'm keeping both. They are the same silhouette , but totally different! Can't wait to get them, hope I love at least one of them!


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> Just watched your video of the python....its sooooo gorgeous!!! Thanks for the video now I'm off to order it in grey!!!!!




Thanks Scooch! It's even better in person!  I hope you love it! 



AnotherPurse said:


> You girls are a trip!  I know I am going to keep both those Flynns thanks to PTB - I just know it!!![emoji31]




[emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

I just ordered the natural city Barlow on Dooney.com. It's on preorder but the sale ends tonight. I just need to see this city leather!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> I just ordered the natural city Barlow on Dooney.com. It's on preorder but the sale ends tonight. I just need to see this city leather!


Nice! What size did you get?


----------



## Scooch

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Scooch! It's even better in person!  I hope you love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23]




Do you think it's ok for everyday with the scales???? I know I'll never want to put it away but I don't want it to ruin either? I've been debating the red coco embossed large on Macy's.com also since there friends and family sale starts tommorow! Oh decisions


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Scooch:*  I don't think the python bags will hold up to everyday use.  It would upset me to see a new bag get shabby looking after only a few weeks of wear.  A croco leather will withstand daily wear much better,  in my experience.    I love the python bags and have a few.... but I baby them and they look good for years.


----------



## Scooch

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Scooch:*  I don't think the python bags will hold up to everyday use.  It would upset me to see a new bag get shabby looking after only a few weeks of wear.  A croco leather will withstand daily wear much better,  in my experience.    I love the python bags and have a few.... but I baby them and they look good for years.




I agree! I am really admiring the red crocodile city bag on Macy's! Never had a red bag


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> Do you think it's ok for everyday with the scales???? I know I'll never want to put it away but I don't want it to ruin either? I've been debating the red coco embossed large on Macy's.com also since there friends and family sale starts tommorow! Oh decisions




Ditto to LJ. I won't use mine as an everyday bag so I think it will be okay. At least I hope... I think I am deciding she's a keeper. 
I think the red Croco is stunning! If you decide to get it..I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Nice! What size did you get?




I got the regular size. I'm guessing it's the same as my Python but I didn't compare the measurements. I better go do that. I'm finding that Python is perfect for me.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> I got the regular size. I'm guessing it's the same as my Python but I didn't compare the measurements. I better go do that. I'm finding that Python is perfect for me.


Nice! I hope I like the small size of the two I ordered. I tend to have more small/medium bags. The small Barlow doesn't seem small, it's a little taller, which I like ,since I'm 5'8 "1/2  inches tall! Well find out , I can't wait for all the upcoming reveals! No word on shipping 
yet!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Ditto to LJ. I won't use mine as an everyday bag so I think it will be okay. At least I hope... I think I am deciding she's a keeper.
> I think the red Croco is stunning! If you decide to get it..I can't wait to see pictures!


 
Just found your video and you do such a great job!!  That bag is gorgeous and it looked great on you so I hope you do keep her!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Nice! I hope I like the small size of the two I ordered. I tend to have more small/medium bags. The small Barlow doesn't seem small, it's a little taller, which I like ,since I'm 5'8 "1/2  inches tall! Well find out , I can't wait for all the upcoming reveals! No word on shipping
> yet!




I can't wait to see your small one. I was on the fence but the Python made up my mind. I think they are probably both good sizes. I wish I had a couple more inches on me [emoji16]



hydrangeagirl said:


> Just found your video and you do such a great job!!  That bag is gorgeous and it looked great on you so I hope you do keep her!!




Thanks H! I feel so scatterbrained and forget to mention half the stuff I want to mention. Lol! The longer I keep her the harder it will be to send her back. [emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> I can't wait to see your small one. I was on the fence but the Python made up my mind. I think they are probably both good sizes. I wish I had a couple more inches on me [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks H! I feel so scatterbrained and forget to mention half the stuff I want to mention. Lol! The longer I keep her the harder it will be to send her back. [emoji4]



If I'm not 100% thrilled, I will send them back! So curious about the desert color too! I know it's probably a little light for now , but wanted a bag I could wear year round and I liked that there wasn't much contrast between the handles and bag color, because I have a lot of two toned and 3 toned bags already! Lol...if they don't work out, maybe I'll get a python!
Too many choices and sizes and colors for me ! How's a girl supposed to make a decision!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> If I'm not 100% thrilled, I will send them back! So curious about the desert color too! I know it's probably a little light for now , but wanted a bag I could wear year round and I liked that there wasn't much contrast between the handles and bag color, because I have a lot of two toned and 3 toned bags already! Lol...if they don't work out, maybe I'll get a python!
> 
> Too many choices and sizes and colors for me ! How's a girl supposed to make a decision!




It's even harder to make a decision from just a picture online.


----------



## ahirau

Ladies, something is happening with the City/Barlow bags on dooney.com.  Numerous colors are no longer showing up in all the designs, woven, python, croco. And some sizes are not listed anymore.

The City leather still is showing all colors previously listed.

Are these bags all selling out?


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> Ladies, something is happening with the City/Barlow bags on dooney.com.  Numerous colors are no longer showing up in all the designs, woven, python, croco. And some sizes are not listed anymore.
> 
> The City leather still is showing all colors previously listed.
> 
> Are these bags all selling out?



They probably sold out during the black Friday sale, A.  I noticed the python was down to just green yesterday.


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> They probably sold out during the black Friday sale, A.  I noticed the python was down to just green yesterday.


Well if they did, I hope some restocking is in the works!  I would like to pick up another style, maybe the woven,  just not right away!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Holy cow!!   I just noticed all the COLORS for the City Barlows.   Geesh.     *CLICK!* 

Have those been on the website??  o_0


----------



## ahirau

MiaBorsa said:


> Holy cow!!   I just noticed all the COLORS for the City Barlows.   Geesh.     *CLICK!*
> 
> Have those been on the website??  o_0


Yes, I think they have all been listed since the beginning, but many are still "pre-order" status.  It's weird because a color might be in stock in one size, but pre-order in another size!

I'm on the fence for some of the colors, pink, blue, green - they are a little too pastel or dusty for me - something is not hitting me right on those.  I think the mushroom color might be my pick for spring!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> Yes, I think they have all been listed since the beginning, but many are still "pre-order" status.  It's weird because a color might be in stock in one size, but pre-order in another size!



Duh.  I guess I didn't pay much attention.     Lots of pretty colors if they ever get them in stock.


----------



## MiaBorsa

By the way, everyone...  Zappos has the large City Barlow and there are videos in case you are interested.   

They also have the City Dawson bag, but no video yet.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I just ordered the natural city Barlow on Dooney.com. It's on preorder but the sale ends tonight. I just need to see this city leather!


TB, the Python video was great, lovely handbag .


----------



## AnotherPurse

OMG! OMG!!! I am speechless right now. I called CS this morning to check on my order. They said it was still being processed. I come home from lunch and DBI is sitting on my chair!  Ladies this bag is STUNNING - the leather...I can't even tell you!!!! It's the City Flynn in the natural and the last picture is the true color.  I did a quick video. I just have to upload - you can tell that I don't even know what to say!


----------



## MrsKC

AnotherPurse said:


> OMG! OMG!!! I am speechless right now. I called CS this morning to check on my order. They said it was still being processed. I come home from lunch and DBI is sitting on my chair!  Ladies this bag is STUNNING - the leather...I can't even tell you!!!! It's the City Flynn in the natural and the last picture is the true color.  I did a quick video. I just have to upload - you can tell that I don't even know what to say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203368
> View attachment 3203369
> View attachment 3203370



Oh she is just gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> OMG! OMG!!! I am speechless right now. I called CS this morning to check on my order. They said it was still being processed. I come home from lunch and DBI is sitting on my chair!  Ladies this bag is STUNNING - the leather...I can't even tell you!!!! It's the City Flynn in the natural and the last picture is the true color.  I did a quick video. I just have to upload - you can tell that I don't even know what to say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203368
> View attachment 3203369
> View attachment 3203370



Beautiful!!   Is she heavy??


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> By the way, everyone...  Zappos has the large City Barlow and there are videos in case you are interested.
> 
> They also have the City Dawson bag, but no video yet.




Thanks....going to check out the video now! 



MrsKC said:


> TB, the Python video was great, lovely handbag .




Thanks KC!


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> OMG! OMG!!! I am speechless right now. I called CS this morning to check on my order. They said it was still being processed. I come home from lunch and DBI is sitting on my chair!  Ladies this bag is STUNNING - the leather...I can't even tell you!!!! It's the City Flynn in the natural and the last picture is the true color.  I did a quick video. I just have to upload - you can tell that I don't even know what to say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203368
> View attachment 3203369
> View attachment 3203370




OMG! Stunning! I'm loving this darker natural. I'm going to look for your video. I have been feeling guilty about ordering the city Barlow, but I think this has convinced me to just get it! Thanks for the pictures. [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> OMG! OMG!!! I am speechless right now. I called CS this morning to check on my order. They said it was still being processed. I come home from lunch and DBI is sitting on my chair!  Ladies this bag is STUNNING - the leather...I can't even tell you!!!! It's the City Flynn in the natural and the last picture is the true color.  I did a quick video. I just have to upload - you can tell that I don't even know what to say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203368
> View attachment 3203369
> View attachment 3203370




I'm watching your video and I love it! I can tell you love it. You were almost speechless when you took it out! [emoji4] Thank you for the video! It looks so pretty on you. [emoji4] I'm so glad I chose the natural.


----------



## RuedeNesle

AnotherPurse said:


> OMG! OMG!!! I am speechless right now. I called CS this morning to check on my order. They said it was still being processed. I come home from lunch and DBI is sitting on my chair!  Ladies this bag is STUNNING - the leather...I can't even tell you!!!! It's the City Flynn in the natural and the last picture is the true color.  I did a quick video. I just have to upload - you can tell that I don't even know what to say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203368
> View attachment 3203369
> View attachment 3203370



Hi AP!

OMG is right!   She's beautiful! I've been checking out Flynn since you mentioned getting her! How is the strap drop on her?

ETA:   Watched your video! I love the strap drop!  She looks great on you! Great job!


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!!   Is she heavy??




No, I don't lift her and feel that heavy feeling. I haven't taken weights on her but I can tonight and compare it to the Brenna or something else!  She felt light even in the box!!!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Twoboyz said:


> I'm watching your video and I love it! I can tell you love it. You were almost speechless when you took it out! [emoji4] Thank you for the video! It looks so pretty on you. [emoji4] I'm so glad I chose the natural.




Your so sweet - thank you!  Yah, all I could get out is awesome, pretty and cool!  LOL


----------



## AnotherPurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi AP!
> 
> OMG is right!   She's beautiful! I've been checking out Flynn since you mentioned getting her! How is the strap drop on her?
> 
> ETA:   Watched your video! I love the strap drop!  She looks great on you! Great job!




Thanks so much! The strap drop is perfect!  Right on, no problem!  I don't suspect even with a heavy coat. I didn't take a measurement but online it says the strap drop is 12" - that seems right on!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> OMG! OMG!!! I am speechless right now. I called CS this morning to check on my order. They said it was still being processed. I come home from lunch and DBI is sitting on my chair!  Ladies this bag is STUNNING - the leather...I can't even tell you!!!! It's the City Flynn in the natural and the last picture is the true color.  I did a quick video. I just have to upload - you can tell that I don't even know what to say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203368
> View attachment 3203369
> View attachment 3203370


That bag is GORGEOUS ! That leather looks sexy!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I'm going to go watch your video Now!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> I'm going to go watch your video Now!!


Loved your video! Thanks for sharing! It's nice to put a face to the names on TPF! Your adorable!  I'm a little jealous, now thinking I should have ordered a Flynn along with my small Barlow! Lol! Would love a comparison video or pic with the Barlow Bag. What size Flynn is yours? I don't remember of you mentioned it in your video! TIA! Enjoy! I can't wait to see the Grey!!!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> Loved your video! Thanks for sharing! It's nice to put a face to the names on TPF! Your adorable!  I'm a little jealous, now thinking I should have ordered a Flynn along with my small Barlow! Lol! Would love a comparison video or pic with the Barlow Bag. What size Flynn is yours? I don't remember of you mentioned it in your video! TIA! Enjoy! I can't wait to see the Grey!!!




Thank you for the compliment!  I know it's funny to see who we chat with. To my knowledge the Flynn is only one size - 13" long / 11.25" high.  I will definitely do a side by side with the Barlow some time this week.  I am telling you...I have over 30 D&B bags and this has just become my favorite! Before that it was the Buckley and Brenna!


----------



## Scooch

Just placed my order for the city Barlow croco tote in red!!!! Paid a little extra to have it by Friday and saved about 100 bucks with friends and family sale! Will definitely post pics when I get her!


----------



## YankeeDooney

AnotherPurse said:


> OMG! OMG!!! I am speechless right now. I called CS this morning to check on my order. They said it was still being processed. I come home from lunch and DBI is sitting on my chair!  Ladies this bag is STUNNING - the leather...I can't even tell you!!!! It's the City Flynn in the natural and the last picture is the true color.  I did a quick video. I just have to upload - you can tell that I don't even know what to say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203368
> View attachment 3203369
> View attachment 3203370


So beautiful! That City leather.....yum. I am sold on this leather now. Great, another one to add to the list. I just need to figure out which bag, size, and color. That shouldn't be too hard...should it?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AnotherPurse said:


> OMG! OMG!!! I am speechless right now. I called CS this morning to check on my order. They said it was still being processed. I come home from lunch and DBI is sitting on my chair!  Ladies this bag is STUNNING - the leather...I can't even tell you!!!! It's the City Flynn in the natural and the last picture is the true color.  I did a quick video. I just have to upload - you can tell that I don't even know what to say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203368
> View attachment 3203369
> View attachment 3203370




She's a beauty! Sadly as much as I love my Flo's, I think I like this leather much better than Florentine. I was in love when I tried it on. I was trying to wait for them to hit the outlets BUT, I'm not sure Ill last. What a surprise for her to show up early... Well on time. [emoji2]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Scooch said:


> Just placed my order for the city Barlow croco tote in red!!!! Paid a little extra to have it by Friday and saved about 100 bucks with friends and family sale! Will definitely post pics when I get her!




Nice! Can't wait to see her. Red Croco is gorgeous. Did you order from Macy's?


----------



## Scooch

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice! Can't wait to see her. Red Croco is gorgeous. Did you order from Macy's?




I did! They are having their friends and family sale till December 10 I believe, 25% off everything


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's a beauty! Sadly as much as I love my Flo's, I think I like this leather much better than Florentine. I was in love when I tried it on. I was trying to wait for them to hit the outlets BUT, I'm not sure Ill last. What a surprise for her to show up early... Well on time. [emoji2]




I totally agree...hard to admit but I like the leather better as well!


----------



## ahirau

AnotherPurse said:


> OMG! OMG!!! I am speechless right now. I called CS this morning to check on my order. They said it was still being processed. I come home from lunch and DBI is sitting on my chair!  Ladies this bag is STUNNING - the leather...I can't even tell you!!!! It's the City Flynn in the natural and the last picture is the true color.  I did a quick video. I just have to upload - you can tell that I don't even know what to say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203368
> View attachment 3203369
> View attachment 3203370


Such a pretty bag - glad you love it!  I really like the natural color in this line!  Oh and your video was great - thanks for taking the time to do that so we can get an up close look at this bag!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Scooch said:


> I did! They are having their friends and family sale till December 10 I believe, 25% off everything




Thank u! Do I have to have a Macy's card though? Grrrr, my Macys don't have the Either bag, only Dillard's. [emoji17]


----------



## AnotherPurse

pcantannedbty said:


> thank u! Do i have to have a macy's card though? Grrrr, my macys don't have the either bag, only dillard's. [emoji17]


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank u! Do I have to have a Macy's card though? Grrrr, my Macys don't have the Either bag, only Dillard's. [emoji17]




Or FRIEND for the promo code - I think!


----------



## Scooch

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank u! Do I have to have a Macy's card though? Grrrr, my Macys don't have the Either bag, only Dillard's. [emoji17]




No, don't need to use a Macy's card, just use FRIEND for the promo code for anything online, my Macy's doesn't have this or the snake bag so I had to order online


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Scooch said:


> No, don't need to use a Macy's card, just use FRIEND for the promo code for anything online, my Macy's doesn't have this or the snake bag so I had to order online




Perfect... Thank u ladies! I'm headed to the site now.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Scooch said:


> Just placed my order for the city Barlow croco tote in red!!!! Paid a little extra to have it by Friday and saved about 100 bucks with friends and family sale! Will definitely post pics when I get her!


What size? The red is so pretty! I'm still waiting for my brown T croco form Dooney I ordered Fri! I got the small.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> What size? The red is so pretty! I'm still waiting for my brown T croco form Dooney I ordered Fri! I got the small.


Oh, I just went on Macys site, I see they only have the large ! The red is pretty!


----------



## Scooch

Thatsmypurse said:


> What size? The red is so pretty! I'm still waiting for my brown T croco form Dooney I ordered Fri! I got the small.




I did get the large! Love big bags so this will work better for me!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's a beauty! Sadly as much as I love my Flo's, I think I like this leather much better than Florentine. I was in love when I tried it on. I was trying to wait for them to hit the outlets BUT, I'm not sure Ill last. What a surprise for her to show up early... Well on time. [emoji2]







AnotherPurse said:


> I totally agree...hard to admit but I like the leather better as well!




Better than florentine? OMG I can't wait to see this leather!


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> Just placed my order for the city Barlow croco tote in red!!!! Paid a little extra to have it by Friday and saved about 100 bucks with friends and family sale! Will definitely post pics when I get her!




Woo hoo! Exciting! I can't wait to see it. [emoji4]


----------



## Suzwhat

AnotherPurse said:


> OMG! OMG!!! I am speechless right now. I called CS this morning to check on my order. They said it was still being processed. I come home from lunch and DBI is sitting on my chair!  Ladies this bag is STUNNING - the leather...I can't even tell you!!!! It's the City Flynn in the natural and the last picture is the true color.  I did a quick video. I just have to upload - you can tell that I don't even know what to say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203368
> View attachment 3203369
> View attachment 3203370




Gorgeous!!   Your video is great too.


----------



## Scooch

Bummer news, I had to cancel my order for the red croco city tote late last night, hubby came home with news that they are closing 8 stores and his is one of them. So purse buying is on hold till further notice so I will live through you ladies!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Scooch said:


> Bummer news, I had to cancel my order for the red croco city tote late last night, hubby came home with news that they are closing 8 stores and his is one of them. So purse buying is on hold till further notice so I will live through you ladies!




I am so sorry! Best of luck to you both. Unfortunately, none of us are immune to it in this day and age. The good thing is the economy is picking up and there are a lot of options that he wouldn't have had 2-3 years ago.


----------



## MrsKC

Scooch said:


> Bummer news, I had to cancel my order for the red croco city tote late last night, hubby came home with news that they are closing 8 stores and his is one of them. So purse buying is on hold till further notice so I will live through you ladies!


I am sorry Scooch, I hope this is short lived for you guys. Maybe the next thing will be BETTER!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Scooch said:


> Bummer news, I had to cancel my order for the red croco city tote late last night, hubby came home with news that they are closing 8 stores and his is one of them. So purse buying is on hold till further notice so I will live through you ladies!



I hope everything works out for you and hubby, Scooch.  There will always be another purse, though.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

AnotherPurse said:


> OMG! OMG!!! I am speechless right now. I called CS this morning to check on my order. They said it was still being processed. I come home from lunch and DBI is sitting on my chair!  Ladies this bag is STUNNING - the leather...I can't even tell you!!!! It's the City Flynn in the natural and the last picture is the true color.  I did a quick video. I just have to upload - you can tell that I don't even know what to say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203368
> View attachment 3203369
> View attachment 3203370


 
Wow!!  Look at that gorgeous leather!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> I'm watching your video and I love it! I can tell you love it. You were almost speechless when you took it out! [emoji4] Thank you for the video! It looks so pretty on you. [emoji4] I'm so glad I chose the natural.


 
How do I find the video??


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope everything works out for you and hubby, Scooch.  There will always be another purse, though.


 
Oh No!  Not news anyone wants to hear..so sorry and I hope things work out soon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

As mentioned in the Deals thread...  http://www.dillards.com/p/dooney--b...acetCache=pageSize=100&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1


----------



## Scooch

Thanks everyone! We're confident he'll find something else we just don't know when.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> As mentioned in the Deals thread...  http://www.dillards.com/p/dooney--b...acetCache=pageSize=100&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1



Yeah, I looked at that earlier today.... wonder why they marked it down already?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Yeah, I looked at that earlier today.... wonder why they marked it down already?



I guess it wasn't selling at that original price point.  

I notice that most of the department stores have some LARGE Barlows and a few SMALL, but so far the medium/regular size is not out there.     I wish Dooney would get their product distribution in order.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I guess it wasn't selling at that original price point.
> 
> I notice that most of the department stores have some LARGE Barlows and a few SMALL, but so far the medium/regular size is not out there.     I wish Dooney would get their product distribution in order.



Well it is pretty pricey! But the discount is good now. Too big for me and if I get one I will probably get grey.
What happened with yours? Did it actually cancel or did it ship?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

AnotherPurse said:


> OMG! OMG!!! I am speechless right now. I called CS this morning to check on my order. They said it was still being processed. I come home from lunch and DBI is sitting on my chair!  Ladies this bag is STUNNING - the leather...I can't even tell you!!!! It's the City Flynn in the natural and the last picture is the true color.  I did a quick video. I just have to upload - you can tell that I don't even know what to say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203368
> View attachment 3203369
> View attachment 3203370


  I watched the video and I love love love this bag  - Congrats


----------



## macde90

AnotherPurse said:


> OMG! OMG!!! I am speechless right now. I called CS this morning to check on my order. They said it was still being processed. I come home from lunch and DBI is sitting on my chair!  Ladies this bag is STUNNING - the leather...I can't even tell you!!!! It's the City Flynn in the natural and the last picture is the true color.  I did a quick video. I just have to upload - you can tell that I don't even know what to say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203368
> View attachment 3203369
> View attachment 3203370


Just beautiful. The leather and color are both TDF. Sad face for me but I like URRRTHANG that you guys buy. I'm living through your great finds


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Well it is pretty pricey! But the discount is good now. Too big for me and if I get one I will probably get grey.
> What happened with yours? Did it actually cancel or did it ship?



The python cancelled but the florentine Elisa is still questionable.     They did not acknowledge cancellation but it hasn't shipped.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> The python cancelled but the florentine Elisa is still questionable.     They did not acknowledge cancellation but it hasn't shipped.



Ahhh....I didn't know about the Flo Elisa .


----------



## AnotherPurse

hydrangeagirl said:


> How do I find the video??




If you search for "Dooney city Flynn" it pops up to the top. Channel is HandbagAddict


----------



## AnotherPurse

OMG! I didn't know it would show up with my face on the forum!!!! Sorry girls!!!!


----------



## MrsKC

AnotherPurse said:


> Here you go! https://youtu.be/YpaQ-E-gDSY - hope this works!



Great video,  thank you!  You should post this in the video link thread!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

THANK YOU!! I ENJOYED IT VERY MUCH!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Scooch said:


> Bummer news, I had to cancel my order for the red croco city tote late last night, hubby came home with news that they are closing 8 stores and his is one of them. So purse buying is on hold till further notice so I will live through you ladies!


So sorry to hear that! Hope he finds something better, soon!


----------



## Twoboyz

Scooch said:


> Bummer news, I had to cancel my order for the red croco city tote late last night, hubby came home with news that they are closing 8 stores and his is one of them. So purse buying is on hold till further notice so I will live through you ladies!




I'm so sorry Scooch. I hope good things are just around the corner for you guys.


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> How do I find the video??







AnotherPurse said:


> If you search for "Dooney city Flynn" it pops up to the top. Channel is HandbagAddict




I'm sorry I didn't get to this until now. It's been one of those days...


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> As mentioned in the Deals thread...  http://www.dillards.com/p/dooney--b...acetCache=pageSize=100&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1




OMG! This was quick! Too bad it's not the regular size....  I love this bag, but the price is bugging me.


----------



## Twoboyz

This is probably me trying to talk myself out of this bag, but I am probably going to be the only one to complain about this. I am finding myself fumbling with the magnets and the handles. The magnets don't line up and find themselves like sue said about the Brenna. I'm constantly having to guide them and Fiddle around to get them closed. This is X3 because of the compartments. I feel like I'm fighting with the bag. &#128580; (sigh)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> This is probably me trying to talk myself out of this bag, but I am probably going to be the only one to complain about this. I am finding myself fumbling with the magnets and the handles. The magnets don't line up and find themselves like sue said about the Brenna. I'm constantly having to guide them and Fiddle around to get them closed. This is X3 because of the compartments. I feel like I'm fighting with the bag. &#128580; (sigh)



Things like that bug me, too.  I have a Coach hobo that the magnetic closure doesn't line up right and it makes me nuts.     You are wise to think these little annoyances over; that's a lot of money if it's not exactly right.    (But it is SO gorgeous.  )


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Things like that bug me, too.  I have a Coach hobo that the magnetic closure doesn't line up right and it makes me nuts.     You are wise to think these little annoyances over; that's a lot of money if it's not exactly right.    (But it is SO gorgeous.  )




Yeah I'm a little surprised becomes I'm pretty tolerant and not much bugs me, but this really kind of does. It wouldn't be that bad if the center compartment didn't gape open as much as it does and it's a shallow bag so a lot is exposed. It doesn't bother me to leave my bags open but not with this wide of an opening. Plus it's on the shorter strap so it kind of hangs behind me where anyone can dip a hand in. I'm not going to disputed the beauty though.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Twoboyz said:


> This is probably me trying to talk myself out of this bag, but I am probably going to be the only one to complain about this. I am finding myself fumbling with the magnets and the handles. The magnets don't line up and find themselves like sue said about the Brenna. I'm constantly having to guide them and Fiddle around to get them closed. This is X3 because of the compartments. I feel like I'm fighting with the bag. &#128580; (sigh)




I know what you are saying. I have a black Brenna that has been doing this too and I have to fumble around with it while walking to get it to close. My others have been fine. It's the little things!


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> I know what you are saying. I have a black Brenna that has been doing this too and I have to fumble around with it while walking to get it to close. My others have been fine. It's the little things!




Oh well...maybe I just need a little practice. Lol. I'm having the inner struggle. When I'm not looking at her I'm saying, "you're going back" but when I look at her , I just can't. &#128580;


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Oh well...maybe I just need a little practice. Lol. I'm having the inner struggle. When I'm not looking at her I'm saying, "you're going back" but when I look at her , I just can't. &#55357;&#56900;


Oh dear. You got it bad TB. Maybe frame it differently. If I go to the store and see a beautiful bag.....I admire it first. Then I look at the price. If it says, for example, $400+, I say, nice but no way in heck am I coughing up that much for a single bag. I will wait....and so I have. Some now have a nice home in my closet and some did not quite find their way there....yet. Next!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh dear. You got it bad TB. Maybe frame it differently. If I go to the store and see a beautiful bag.....I admire it first. Then I look at the price. If it says, for example, $400+, I say, nice but no way in heck am I coughing up that much for a single bag. I will wait....and so I have. Some now have a nice home in my closet and some did not quite find their way there....yet. Next!




You are the voice of reason and that's just what I needed! Thanks YD! Maybe The Python and I will meet again one day.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> This is probably me trying to talk myself out of this bag, but I am probably going to be the only one to complain about this. I am finding myself fumbling with the magnets and the handles. The magnets don't line up and find themselves like sue said about the Brenna. I'm constantly having to guide them and Fiddle around to get them closed. This is X3 because of the compartments. I feel like I'm fighting with the bag. &#55357;&#56900; (sigh)





MiaBorsa said:


> Things like that bug me, too.  I have a Coach hobo that the magnetic closure doesn't line up right and it makes me nuts.     You are wise to think these little annoyances over; that's a lot of money if it's not exactly right.    (But it is SO gorgeous.  )



Mornin' TB and Sarah!

I agree with both of you!  If a function on a bag has one job to do, and it's not doing it's job, it annoys me to the point of distraction. I have an Amiee K bag with side snaps that won't stay snapped.  She's buried deep in my closet. (I got her off ebay for a great price, no returns.)  I love the style of the bag but I won't carry her for that one reason. I also had a Coach bag I really loved but it wouldn't stay snapped.  As soon as I picked it up it unsnapped. It went back to Lord & Taylor on Day 2.


TB:  If it's bothering you now, I think it will continue to bother you.  And if you're just trying to talk yourself out of it, maybe that's an even bigger sign to return her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Oh well...maybe I just need a little practice. Lol. I'm having the inner struggle. When I'm not looking at her I'm saying, "you're going back" but when I look at her , I just can't. &#128580;



TB, I know exactly how you feel.  I think a big part of it is the price of the bag, and knowing that it will be on sale somewhere sooner or later.   (It's always easier to live with little annoyances when you got a killer deal.   )    The good news is, you have a while to make up your mind.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB and Sarah!



Mornin' Chickie.  (Or "afternoon" here in TX!)   When are you going to pick up your new zipzip??   I want to see...and hear the Outlet Report.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Mornin' Chickie.  (Or "afternoon" here in TX!)   When are you going to pick up your new zipzip??   I want to see...and hear the Outlet Report.



Afternoon Sarah!

I just got back!  She's beautiful!  Pic and report to follow!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Small Barlow in desert.   OMG, it's LOVE!!!        It's getting dark here, so the color is a little off, but it is absolutely gorgeous, and this leather is yummy.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Small Barlow in desert.   OMG, it's LOVE!!!        It's getting dark here, so the color is a little off, but it is absolutely gorgeous, and this leather is yummy.


Oh wow, it absolutely is gorgeous and it does look yummy! Make sure that logo is aligned horizontally. Hard to tell in pic.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Small Barlow in desert.   OMG, it's LOVE!!!        It's getting dark here, so the color is a little off, but it is absolutely gorgeous, and this leather is yummy.


SO pretty!! Just a little lighter than the natural! And yes the leather IS Yummy !! Love her!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh wow, it absolutely is gorgeous and it does look yummy! Make sure that logo is aligned horizontally. Hard to tell in pic.



The logo is perfect.  I have already scoped it out.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> SO pretty!! Just a little lighter than the natural! And yes the leather IS Yummy !! Love her!!



Thanks.   And she's the perfect size for me; she doesn't seem "small" at all...more of a medium size.   LOVE!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here's a quick comparison; Small Barlow and Small Dawson.


----------



## momjules

I saw these Barlow bags at the outlet today    40percent off!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> I saw these Barlow bags at the outlet today    40percent off!



Oh really?   Which outlet?   We may need to call them!


----------



## momjules

I was at the Woodbury commons outlet in New York   They had black. Natural  a oyster type color and they had a snake hobo the Sloan maybe? 
They had a big swede hobo too 
The sales girl said they had just come in


----------



## momjules

They also had the large crocodile breena type bag in white and red which were also 40off


----------



## momjules

The big or medium flo satchels were 229.00. 
The zip zip satchel was 99.00


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh dear. You got it bad TB. Maybe frame it differently. If I go to the store and see a beautiful bag.....I admire it first. Then I look at the price. If it says, for example, $400+, I say, nice but no way in heck am I coughing up that much for a single bag. I will wait....and so I have. Some now have a nice home in my closet and some did not quite find their way there....yet. Next!



Thank you YD. Ultimately it was your voice ringing in my head.  I think I made a wise choice and I'm happy with it.  She's on her way back to Dooney all wrapped up good as new. One day we will meet again and it will be at a much lower price. 



RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TB and Sarah!
> 
> I agree with both of you!  If a function on a bag has one job to do, and it's not doing it's job, it annoys me to the point of distraction. I have an Amiee K bag with side snaps that won't stay snapped.  She's buried deep in my closet. (I got her off ebay for a great price, no returns.)  I love the style of the bag but I won't carry her for that one reason. I also had a Coach bag I really loved but it wouldn't stay snapped.  As soon as I picked it up it unsnapped. It went back to Lord & Taylor on Day 2.
> 
> 
> TB:  If it's bothering you now, I think it will continue to bother you.  And if you're just trying to talk yourself out of it, maybe that's an even bigger sign to return her.



Thanks RN.  She is on her way back. 



MiaBorsa said:


> TB, I know exactly how you feel.  I think a big part of it is the price of the bag, and knowing that it will be on sale somewhere sooner or later.   (It's always easier to live with little annoyances when you got a killer deal.   )    The good news is, you have a while to make up your mind.



I took her to he post office today and I feel relieved.  I guess it wasn't meant to be...for now.  Someday it will. Thanks for your words of wisdom. 



RuedeNesle said:


> Afternoon Sarah!
> 
> I just got back!  She's beautiful!  Pic and report to follow!



I can't wait to see! I'm so happy you finally have her. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Small Barlow in desert.   OMG, it's LOVE!!!        It's getting dark here, so the color is a little off, but it is absolutely gorgeous, and this leather is yummy.



OMG Stunning!!! Beautiful


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> I saw these Barlow bags at the outlet today    40percent off!



They are at the outlet?! Thanks Jules.  I am going to stop by tomorrow while my son is warming up for his hockey game. I have an hour to kill and the rink is right down the road. How lucky can I get? I hope they have some.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> They are at the outlet?! Thanks Jules.  I am going to stop by tomorrow while my son is warming up for his hockey game. I have an hour to kill and the rink is right down the road. How lucky can I get? I hope they have some.


We need a full outlet report TB! 

Glad you felt comfortable with your decision on your return. I am sure you will meet again in the future. 
Happy to be a voice of reason...anytime. Now I just have to stop buying bags. It is starting to look like a pod invasion of dustbags around here. Where is that ban wagon? Perhaps I should call Uber?


----------



## ahirau

Twoboyz said:


> They are at the outlet?! Thanks Jules.  I am going to stop by tomorrow while my son is warming up for his hockey game. I have an hour to kill and the rink is right down the road. How lucky can I get? I hope they have some.


Yes TB, an outlet report on the Barlows would be great!  I am getting worried that if I don't buy (another) one now, they may completely sellout never to return!  The color selection on the website is down to almost nothing, except for the City leather collection. And if the City Leather is at the outlet at 40% off, I am there!  TIA


----------



## Suzwhat

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's a quick comparison; Small Barlow and Small Dawson.




Beautiful!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> They are at the outlet?! Thanks Jules.  I am going to stop by tomorrow while my son is warming up for his hockey game. I have an hour to kill and the rink is right down the road. How lucky can I get? I hope they have some.




TB, yes a report please, even asking if they will ship . Thanks so much!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> OMG Stunning!!! Beautiful





Suzwhat said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you YD. Ultimately it was your voice ringing in my head.  I think I made a wise choice and I'm happy with it.  She's on her way back to Dooney all wrapped up good as new. One day we will meet again and it will be at a much lower price.



Glad you finally made the decision, TB.   I think you did the right thing.  That bag is bound to be on sale sooner or later!!!


----------



## Pixie RN

MrsKC said:


> TB, yes a report please, even asking if they will ship . Thanks so much!



I called the outlet this am, looking for City Collection wallet in black and City Woven in T'Moro, was told these bags cannot be shipped.


----------



## MrsKC

Pixie RN said:


> I called the outlet this am, looking for City Collection wallet in black and City Woven in T'Moro, was told these bags cannot be shipped.



Thanks for letting me know.  I figured. ...


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> We need a full outlet report TB!
> 
> Glad you felt comfortable with your decision on your return. I am sure you will meet again in the future.
> Happy to be a voice of reason...anytime. Now I just have to stop buying bags. It is starting to look like a pod invasion of dustbags around here. Where is that ban wagon? Perhaps I should call Uber?




Rotfl! [emoji23]




ahirau said:


> Yes TB, an outlet report on the Barlows would be great!  I am getting worried that if I don't buy (another) one now, they may completely sellout never to return!  The color selection on the website is down to almost nothing, except for the City leather collection. And if the City Leather is at the outlet at 40% off, I am there!  TIA




Will do A! I'm sure the city bags will be restocked...hopefully. They seem to be pretty popular. [emoji4]



MrsKC said:


> TB, yes a report please, even asking if they will ship . Thanks so much!




I'll report back what I see. I'm sorry they aren't ship able. That could change though. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Glad you finally made the decision, TB.   I think you did the right thing.  That bag is bound to be on sale sooner or later!!!




Thanks Sarah. [emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I took her to he post office today and I feel relieved.  I guess it wasn't meant to be...for now.  Someday it will. Thanks for your words of wisdom. 

I know how you feel TB! I'm sure you will see her at the outlet! You are so lucky you have one so close! I would probably never order one online if I had an outlet near me!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> I called the outlet this am, looking for City Collection wallet in black and City Woven in T'Moro, was told these bags cannot be shipped.



Doubly infuriating, as always.  First, that these brand-new bags are even at the outlet, and second that they are not available to everyone.  Really turns me off to Dooney.  (That's more of a Coach business model.  )


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> I took her to he post office today and I feel relieved.  I guess it wasn't meant to be...for now.  Someday it will. Thanks for your words of wisdom.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you feel TB! I'm sure you will see her at the outlet! You are so lucky you have one so close! I would probably never order one online if I had an outlet near me!




Yeah I don't know what I was thinking.    Funny, I've really been loving my little Lexington. I, not really missing the Python bag. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Twoboyz

Does anyone have any experience with scratches yet and how this leather handles them? I'm curious if it easily scratches and if they can rub out, or is it more like the Toledo where it doesn't scratch easily and you can't rub them out. Basically, does it behave more like florentine or more like Toledo? Thanks


----------



## AnotherPurse

Haven't used the Flynn yet. Still waiting for Charcoal to come to make my final decision. Unlike QVC I don't want to take the chance of "trying it out". I wanted to share a couple of quick pics of the Barlow zip against Flynn. When I find the energy I am going to do a quick video this weekend. Flynn is a bit longer unless you unzip the Barlow. The only thing I am noticing off hand is the straps feel much better in your hand on the Barlow as compared to the Flynn. The Flynn seems harder and bites into your hand a bit more. I will do weights and measurements on the vid. Cheers!!!


----------



## ahirau

I called the Seattle outlet this morning, they say they don't have any City/Barlow styles yet. This weekend they have pebbled Lexis at 99.00, saffiano bags at 40% plus another 20% off, and all wallets 50% off.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Does anyone have any experience with scratches yet and how this leather handles them? I'm curious if it easily scratches and if they can rub out, or is it more like the Toledo where it doesn't scratch easily and you can't rub them out. Basically, does it behave more like florentine or more like Toledo? Thanks



Actually,I did my "fingernail test" on the bottom of my desert today and she passed with flying colors.  The color seems saturated so it must be drum-dyed.  The scratch was barely visible and rubbed out easily...I was thrilled.


----------



## ahirau

*AP:*  Oh my word!!! Two gorgeous bags - that florentine zip barlow really is TDF


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3206279
> View attachment 3206280
> View attachment 3206281
> 
> 
> Haven't used the Flynn yet. Still waiting for Charcoal to come to make my final decision. Unlike QVC I don't want to take the chance of "trying it out". I wanted to share a couple of quick pics of the Barlow zip against Flynn. When I find the energy I am going to do a quick video this weekend. Flynn is a bit longer unless you unzip the Barlow. The only thing I am noticing off hand is the straps feel much better in your hand on the Barlow as compared to the Flynn. The Flynn seems harder and bites into your hand a bit more. I will do weights and measurements on the vid. Cheers!!!



Those are both stunning!   Are they similar in weight?   And could you take a pic of the bottom width comparison??   Thanks.


----------



## AnotherPurse

ahirau said:


> *AP:*  Oh my word!!! Two gorgeous bags - that florentine zip barlow really is TDF




Thanks!!! I love the Barlow. Very comfortable to wear. I snagged that one off of eBay NWT for $200 - it was a best offer and they accepted. I figured there would be some reason they accepted it for that price. When I got it it was brandy new and smelled beautiful!  Big pfew!!!! I lucked out!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3206279
> View attachment 3206280
> View attachment 3206281
> 
> 
> Haven't used the Flynn yet. Still waiting for Charcoal to come to make my final decision. Unlike QVC I don't want to take the chance of "trying it out". I wanted to share a couple of quick pics of the Barlow zip against Flynn. When I find the energy I am going to do a quick video this weekend. Flynn is a bit longer unless you unzip the Barlow. The only thing I am noticing off hand is the straps feel much better in your hand on the Barlow as compared to the Flynn. The Flynn seems harder and bites into your hand a bit more. I will do weights and measurements on the vid. Cheers!!!


Both are gorgeous AP! I love the colors too! I can't wait to see the charcoal, I bet it's going to be a tough decision for you!


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Those are both stunning!   Are they similar in weight?   And could you take a pic of the bottom width comparison??   Thanks.




I want to say similar in weight. Haven't done the actual yet but put the same things in each bag. The Flynn is just a touch less maybe but because it's a little taller it feels a little bit different. I attached a few pics but they seem to be the exact same size.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I just checked Dooney.com, and several of the City Barlow colors are in stock now.  In the small Barlow, they have the burnt orange, oyster, blue, dusty rose, and bone as well as the basics (black, natural, desert).


----------



## MiaBorsa

AnotherPurse said:


> I want to say similar in weight. Haven't done the actual yet but put the same things in each bag. The Flynn is just a touch less maybe but because it's a little taller it feels a little bit different. I attached a few pics but they seem to be the exact same size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206315
> View attachment 3206316



Thanks very much!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> I just checked Dooney.com, and several of the City Barlow colors are in stock now.  In the small Barlow, they have the burnt orange, oyster, blue, dusty rose, and bone as well as the basics (black, natural, desert).


Yeah , I saw that earlier! Forgot to post it!


----------



## ahirau

AnotherPurse said:


> Thanks!!! I love the Barlow. Very comfortable to wear. I snagged that one off of eBay NWT for $200 - it was a best offer and they accepted. I figured there would be some reason they accepted it for that price. When I got it it was brandy new and smelled beautiful!  Big pfew!!!! I lucked out!


That is an awesome deal!  I'm very jealous right now!  Good to hear she is comfortable and in perfect condition - congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Actually,I did my "fingernail test" on the bottom of my desert today and she passed with flying colors.  The color seems saturated so it must be drum-dyed.  The scratch was barely visible and rubbed out easily...I was thrilled.



Thats great to hear.  Thanks for doing the test!


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> View attachment 3206279
> View attachment 3206280
> View attachment 3206281
> 
> 
> Haven't used the Flynn yet. Still waiting for Charcoal to come to make my final decision. Unlike QVC I don't want to take the chance of "trying it out". I wanted to share a couple of quick pics of the Barlow zip against Flynn. When I find the energy I am going to do a quick video this weekend. Flynn is a bit longer unless you unzip the Barlow. The only thing I am noticing off hand is the straps feel much better in your hand on the Barlow as compared to the Flynn. The Flynn seems harder and bites into your hand a bit more. I will do weights and measurements on the vid. Cheers!!!



Gorgeous! Thanks for all of the comparison info.


----------



## Twoboyz

Here is my outlet report from Aurora.  They didn't have any City bags at all.  They didn't have much at all in the way of saffiano. They had some zip zips in a few colors, but not the selection I would have thought for the promotion. They had a ton of small lexingtons in pebbled leather and other pebbled leather bags.  They had a lot of ostrich bags and a table of Veronas. It's hard to remember everything. 
I am surprised at how much I like the Seville Callie.  Gosh, I don't like that coated cotton lining though. Why did they have to do that? The thing is I used to have this bag in the pebbled leather and I sold it, so why am I liking it so much now? They had a beautiful natural one and last time they had an olive one that was also gorgeous. It was only 40% off so I passed on it. Last week it was 50% off.  Maybe I'll wait for more sales.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Doubly infuriating, as always.  First, that these brand-new bags are even at the outlet, and second that they are not available to everyone.  Really turns me off to Dooney.  (That's more of a Coach business model.  )


Brahmin is the same Mia. I am guessing most outlets operate this way......? But yes, it is frustrating.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Brahmin is the same Mia. I am guessing most outlets operate this way......? But yes, it is frustrating.



I don't recall seeing brand new Brahmin styles in their outlet, unless maybe it was a factory second.   Same for Kate Spade, Cole Haan, and Michael Kors...they have MFF stuff and a few last year's models.  Historically Coach has been the biggest "offender", but even they are backing off the deletes and instead having website sales.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my outlet report from Aurora.  They didn't have any City bags at all.  They didn't have much at all in the way of saffiano. They had some zip zips in a few colors, but not the selection I would have thought for the promotion. They had a ton of small lexingtons in pebbled leather and other pebbled leather bags.  They had a lot of ostrich bags and a table of Veronas. It's hard to remember everything.
> I am surprised at how much I like the Seville Callie.  Gosh, I don't like that coated cotton lining though. Why did they have to do that? The thing is I used to have this bag in the pebbled leather and I sold it, so why am I liking it so much now? They had a beautiful natural one and last time they had an olive one that was also gorgeous. It was only 40% off so I passed on it. Last week it was 50% off.  Maybe I'll wait for more sales.



Thanks for the report, TB!!   (And the avatar is so cute.)


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my outlet report from Aurora.  They didn't have any City bags at all.  They didn't have much at all in the way of saffiano. They had some zip zips in a few colors, but not the selection I would have thought for the promotion. They had a ton of small lexingtons in pebbled leather and other pebbled leather bags.  They had a lot of ostrich bags and a table of Veronas. It's hard to remember everything.
> I am surprised at how much I like the Seville Callie.  Gosh, I don't like that coated cotton lining though. Why did they have to do that? The thing is I used to have this bag in the pebbled leather and I sold it, so why am I liking it so much now? They had a beautiful natural one and last time they had an olive one that was also gorgeous. It was only 40% off so I passed on it. Last week it was 50% off.  Maybe I'll wait for more sales.


Thanks for the outlet report TB. Ostrich!!!! Oh dear. Not much room left in the nest. I saw a quick glimpse of some new ostrich bags in Janeth's vid. They are on the Dillard's site as well.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't recall seeing brand new Brahmin styles in their outlet, unless maybe it was a factory second.   Same for Kate Spade, Cole Haan, and Michael Kors...they have MFF stuff and a few last year's models.  Historically Coach has been the biggest "offender", but even they are backing off the deletes and instead having website sales.


Maybe I saw samples...but I did recognize some similar leathers that I am now seeing at retail. Not familiar enough to know their deal I guess. But frustrated that they will not ship. Too bad they didn't have an online outlet. That would be tempting.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks for the report, TB!!   (And the avatar is so cute.)




You're welcome and thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## ifeelpretty

Ladies, the other day I saw a woman carrying the most gorgeous bag I'd ever seen. It was a large Barlow in bone and I've decided I need it. Badly. I'm really worried about color transfer and how such a light, soft leather will hold up. Does anyone have any experience? Has any one used a rain and stain spray and can you give me any advice on brands that work well? TIA


----------



## MiaBorsa

ifeelpretty said:


> Ladies, the other day I saw a woman carrying the most gorgeous bag I'd ever seen. It was a large Barlow in bone and I've decided I need it. Badly. I'm really worried about color transfer and how such a light, soft leather will hold up. Does anyone have any experience? Has any one used a rain and stain spray and can you give me any advice on brands that work well? TIA



I have the desert color in the City Barlow and I have not had any issue with color transfer.  I have not treated the leather at all, though I imagine any good leather treatment will be fine.


----------



## Pixie RN

I own the Large City Barlow in black, desert and blue. I used Apple Guarde Rain and Stain Repellant on all of them. Have had no problems with color transfer. I took the black one as my carry on when I went to Las Vegas in April. This puppy was packed and was not difficult to handle or extremely heavy. After I got back I conditioned it well and then sprayed it. Another protectrant is Kiwi Protect-All. You can buy it at Wal-Mart. Sometimes when I order Apple Guarde it takes a while to get. I love this bag. I hope you enjoy using yours.


----------



## ifeelpretty

Thank you for sharing.....I haven't ordered it yet because of these concerns but maybe you guys are the push over the cliff I need. [emoji51]


----------



## ifeelpretty

On a related note..... I was going to order it from Dillard's.com, because I've heard not good things about the dooney website.... Is there an advantage to ordering directing from dooney?


----------



## Pixie RN

ifeelpretty said:


> On a related note..... I was going to order it from Dillard's.com, because I've heard not good things about the dooney website.... Is there an advantage to ordering directing from dooney?



I don't know where you live and if you have to pay online sales tax. Because I live in Oklahoma, Dooney does not have an outlet or boutique in our state, so no sales tax. That's a pretty good savings when you pay $368.00 for a bag. I know others have had problems with Dooney.com, but I never have. Guess I will keep my fingers crossed and hope I never do.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ifeelpretty said:


> On a related note..... I was going to order it from Dillard's.com, because I've heard not good things about the dooney website.... Is there an advantage to ordering directing from dooney?



You might check ILoveDooney.com to see if they have the color you want.   They currently have the bags marked down.   (ILD is Dooney's online "outlet" store so you are still buying directly from Dooney.)


----------



## ifeelpretty

MiaBorsa said:


> You might check ILoveDooney.com to see if they have the color you want.   They currently have the bags marked down.   (ILD is Dooney's online "outlet" store so you are still buying directly from Dooney.)




Thanks for the suggestion! I checked that website but they don't have the color I'm looking for. I'm leaning towards ordering from Dillard's....


----------



## MiaBorsa

ifeelpretty said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I checked that website but they don't have the color I'm looking for. I'm leaning towards ordering from Dillard's....



That will work!!   I don't know if you use either of the "rebate" sites, but e*bates has 3% for Dillard's and Mr.Rebates has 6% for Dooney.com.        Also, Dooney is still offering "Dooney Pay" to spread payments over 3 months interest free.


----------



## ifeelpretty

MiaBorsa said:


> That will work!!   I don't know if you use either of the "rebate" sites, but e*bates has 3% for Dillard's and Mr.Rebates has 6% for Dooney.com.        Also, Dooney is still offering "Dooney Pay" to spread payments over 3 months interest free.




I didn't know about the rebates. Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ifeelpretty said:


> I didn't know about the rebates. Thanks!



You're welcome!   Be sure to post when you get your new bag.


----------



## ifeelpretty

Well I pulled the trigger last night. Ended up ordering off of dooney and bourke website to save money on tax and shipping. The website said 4-11 days. Fingers crossed that this is accurate. I ordered the city large Barlow in bone. I hesitated because a florentine satchel has been on my wish list for ages. I'll get her eventually. I'm hoping to find a gently used one by the end of the year.... I'm so excited. I'll post lots of picture of her when I get her. I feel like I couldn't find many online aside from stock photos. If anyone out there has the large in bone and feels like sharing please feel free to indulge me!!![emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## fashionplate123

ifeelpretty said:


> Well I pulled the trigger last night. Ended up ordering off of dooney and bourke website to save money on tax and shipping. The website said 4-11 days. Fingers crossed that this is accurate. I ordered the city large Barlow in bone. I hesitated because a florentine satchel has been on my wish list for ages. I'll get her eventually. I'm hoping to find a gently used one by the end of the year.... I'm so excited. I'll post lots of picture of her when I get her. I feel like I couldn't find many online aside from stock photos. If anyone out there has the large in bone and feels like sharing please feel free to indulge me!!![emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


Can't wait to see your pics when it arrives!  I've been salivating over this bag for weeks, but am hesitant because I have to order online (no stores carry it in store) and I'm worried that I'll have to ship it back if it doesn't work out.  Plus, the colors are so diverse that I can't decide which one I want.  The closest one I saw to this bag was the small Barlow in black at Lord and Taylor and I can picture the large one being gorgeous.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

fashionplate123 said:


> Can't wait to see your pics when it arrives!  I've been salivating over this bag for weeks, but am hesitant because I have to order online (no stores carry it in store) and I'm worried that I'll have to ship it back if it doesn't work out.  Plus, the colors are so diverse that I can't decide which one I want.  The closest one I saw to this bag was the small Barlow in black at Lord and Taylor and I can picture the large *one being gorgeous.*




*FP:*  the small Barlow is very small.  I have one,  but would not buy another one.   The regular size Barlow is ok.  I think the large would be fine too.


----------



## ifeelpretty

So I foolishly took dooney and bourkes free shipping. Which is fedex smart post. According to the tracking updates, the bag travels a couple of hours and then sits there for two days, then travels a couple hours and sits for two days again. [emoji53] has anyone had this experience? I wish I would have paid extra for expedited shipping. You live you learn I guess.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*ifreel:*  it will arrive eventually.  Smart Post doesn't seem to be the fastest or most direct route.

  My packages are shipped in the wrong direction to consolidation points before they even begin the journey to me.  Some times they travel thru 4 states,  even if they are shipped from the state next to where I live.  If they went directly,  it would be under 75 miles,  but they often travel hundreds of extra miles.


----------



## MaryBel

ifeelpretty said:


> So I foolishly took dooney and bourkes free shipping. Which is fedex smart post. According to the tracking updates, the bag travels a couple of hours and then sits there for two days, then travels a couple hours and sits for two days again. [emoji53] has anyone had this experience? I wish I would have paid extra for expedited shipping. You live you learn I guess.



Smart post is the worst! I don't understand what's the whole idea of that, leaving the bags for days at a location and then moving them just a bit and then they sit more days.
I ordered a bag from Belk on the 12th. It's finally scheduled for delivery today! I don't even feel excited about it anymore. Ordered 2 other bags on the 13th, different store so they used regular Fedex ground and I got them on the 17th and they came from pretty much the same area. Those even surprised me, since I thought, ordered on a Friday, probably won't ship until Monday, then they have to come all the way up here, I was thinking maybe delivery on Thu or Friday, but wow, Tuesday, I like it!  

I hope you get your bag soon! Which one did you get?


----------



## ifeelpretty

MaryBel said:


> Smart post is the worst! I don't understand what's the whole idea of that, leaving the bags for days at a location and then moving them just a bit and then they sit more days.
> 
> I ordered a bag from Belk on the 12th. It's finally scheduled for delivery today! I don't even feel excited about it anymore. Ordered 2 other bags on the 13th, different store so they used regular Fedex ground and I got them on the 17th and they came from pretty much the same area. Those even surprised me, since I thought, ordered on a Friday, probably won't ship until Monday, then they have to come all the way up here, I was thinking maybe delivery on Thu or Friday, but wow, Tuesday, I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get your bag soon! Which one did you get?




I got the large city Barlow in bone. I know what you mean....I feel like the excitement is wearing off. [emoji53] hopefully it won't be too much longer and she will be worth the wait.


----------



## fashionplate123

ifeelpretty said:


> I got the large city Barlow in bone. I know what you mean....I feel like the excitement is wearing off. [emoji53] hopefully it won't be too much longer and she will be worth the wait.


Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## MaryBel

ifeelpretty said:


> I got the large city Barlow in bone. I know what you mean....I feel like the excitement is wearing off. [emoji53] hopefully it won't be too much longer and she will be worth the wait.



That's a gorgeous choice. Congrats and hopefully you will get her soon.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Smart post is the worst! I don't understand what's the whole idea of that, leaving the bags for days at a location and then moving them just a bit and then they sit more days.
> *I ordered a bag from Belk on the 12th. It's finally scheduled for delivery today!* I don't even feel excited about it anymore. *Ordered 2 other bags on the 13th*, different store so they used regular Fedex ground and I got them on the 17th and they came from pretty much the same area. Those even surprised me, since I thought, ordered on a Friday, probably won't ship until Monday, then they have to come all the way up here, I was thinking maybe delivery on Thu or Friday, but wow, Tuesday, I like it!
> 
> I hope you get your bag soon! Which one did you get?


 Oh the suspense.................


----------



## ifeelpretty

Aaaarggghhhh. &#127786;&#128483;[emoji82][emoji84][emoji90] the delivery date for my Barlow just got pushed back three frickin days.......I'm sorry this is such a stupid thing to complain about but I needed to rant and normal people don't get it.... &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## YankeeDooney

ifeelpretty said:


> Aaaarggghhhh. &#127786;&#128483;[emoji82][emoji84][emoji90] the delivery date for my Barlow just got pushed back three frickin days.......I'm sorry this is such a stupid thing to complain about but I needed to rant and *normal people don't get i*t.... &#9785;&#65039;



Whatever do you mean?


----------



## momjules

Well I've done it again! I went to the outlet with my neighbor. I got my self a chestnut large Barlow with the side zippers for240.38 
I just couldn't walk away! I'll post a picture tomorrow. This sale the outlets are having is very good.  Choose your bag and call!


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> Well I've done it again! I went to the outlet with my neighbor. I got my self a chestnut large Barlow with the side zippers for240.38
> I just couldn't walk away! I'll post a picture tomorrow. This sale the outlets are having is very good.  Choose your bag and call!


Oooooo nice MJ. looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> Well I've done it again! I went to the outlet with my neighbor. I got my self a chestnut large Barlow with the side zippers for240.38
> I just couldn't walk away! I'll post a picture tomorrow. This sale the outlets are having is very good.  Choose your bag and call!




*MJ:*  congratulations.  That's one magnificent handbag.


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> Well I've done it again! I went to the outlet with my neighbor. I got my self a chestnut large Barlow with the side zippers for240.38
> I just couldn't walk away! I'll post a picture tomorrow. This sale the outlets are having is very good.  Choose your bag and call!




Congrats! This bag is on my wish list in this exact color. I'm so happy to hear they are at the outlets. I might have to go again this weekend. [emoji51]


----------



## ifeelpretty

So someone special was waiting for me when I got home today. She was a day earlier than the second delivery date I was given! Here are a few pics. I'll post mod shots when I don't look like a train wreck.  There is some....puckering(?) on the bag in various places. (Maybe wrinkling is a better word). I know I've seen it on other barlows and Brennas. Does anyone have any experiences/opinions about that? It doesn't really bother me but I'm wondering if it should...? 
	

		
			
		

		
	







In yellow light the bag looks oyster to me. (I ordered it in bone) with the flash it looks more true to color. Hopefully in day light I'll see a little more white than tan. 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## YankeeDooney

ifeelpretty said:


> So someone special was waiting for me when I got home today. She was a day earlier than the second delivery date I was given! Here are a few pics. I'll post mod shots when I don't look like a train wreck.  There is some....puckering(?) on the bag in various places. (Maybe wrinkling is a better word). I know I've seen it on other barlows and Brennas. Does anyone have any experiences/opinions about that? It doesn't really bother me but I'm wondering if it should...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367200
> View attachment 3367201
> View attachment 3367202
> View attachment 3367203
> 
> 
> In yellow light the bag looks oyster to me. (I ordered it in bone) with the flash it looks more true to color. Hopefully in day light I'll see a little more white than tan.
> Thanks for letting me share!


It is beautiful!!! I love that color and holy cow does that bag have room or what? Congrats IFP!


----------



## momjules

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

ifeelpretty said:


> So someone special was waiting for me when I got home today. She was a day earlier than the second delivery date I was given! Here are a few pics. I'll post mod shots when I don't look like a train wreck.  There is some....puckering(?) on the bag in various places. (Maybe wrinkling is a better word). I know I've seen it on other barlows and Brennas. Does anyone have any experiences/opinions about that? It doesn't really bother me but I'm wondering if it should...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367200
> View attachment 3367201
> View attachment 3367202
> View attachment 3367203
> 
> 
> In yellow light the bag looks oyster to me. (I ordered it in bone) with the flash it looks more true to color. Hopefully in day light I'll see a little more white than tan.
> Thanks for letting me share!


That is one gorgeous bag! I have a  City Flynn that has puckering and I think that is part of this bags design, and what I love about it. It shows the soft leather. I tend to obsess over things like this when I should really just enjoy the pretty bag ... 

Your BONE color is incredible


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IFP:*  stunning handbag.  Enjoy using it.  The wrinkling you see is present on almost everyone of the City Flynn and Barlow handbags I have seen.  I think it's a combination of the fluted design at the top and the way those outside pockets are constructed, since they don't reach the bottom of the bag.  In your picture I didn't see any real puckering of the leather other than what I've seen in other handbags.   I think the wrinkling is just part of the look of these handbags.  I've accepted it as part of the design.


----------



## fashionplate123

ifeelpretty said:


> So someone special was waiting for me when I got home today. She was a day earlier than the second delivery date I was given! Here are a few pics. I'll post mod shots when I don't look like a train wreck.  There is some....puckering(?) on the bag in various places. (Maybe wrinkling is a better word). I know I've seen it on other barlows and Brennas. Does anyone have any experiences/opinions about that? It doesn't really bother me but I'm wondering if it should...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367200
> View attachment 3367201
> View attachment 3367202
> View attachment 3367203
> 
> 
> In yellow light the bag looks oyster to me. (I ordered it in bone) with the flash it looks more true to color. Hopefully in day light I'll see a little more white than tan.
> Thanks for letting me share!


Is the bag heavy?


----------



## ifeelpretty

fashionplate123 said:


> Is the bag heavy?




Thanks for the compliments ladies. 
I personally don't think it's too heavy. But I have four kids and gravitate towards larger bags that usually get packed. So...im used to carrying a load. If I think of it when I get home I'll weigh it empty. I think it's not too bad.


----------

